# Course ban on Adidas Adizero shoes....



## road2ruin (Nov 23, 2013)

Not sure if this has been mentioned before at anyone else's club however there are rumours that my club are going to ban Adidas Adizero golf shoes during the winter months. The reasoning behind this is that they leave much deeper impressions in the greens whilst they're wet. 

I played this morning and wore my pair and I must admit compared to my playing partners the dents they put in the greens are much more noticeable and they really don't spring out as quickly when the greens are as wet as at present. 

It would be a pain for me as I find mine so comfortable and don't really want to have to go out and buy a pair just for winter. Has anyone else ever come across this sort of feeling against these shoes?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2013)

They do leave a "deeper" dent in the greens but banning them ! That's going to cause problems


----------



## Tab373 (Nov 23, 2013)

I wore mine at the belfry last week and left some really deep foot prints on the greens I put it down to being 17 stone and wet greens but now you have me thinking perhaps it is the shoes


----------



## tsped83 (Nov 23, 2013)

Banning them? That seems a bit OTT, but then I've not seen the damage they leave. Everywhere is selling them off cheap now, maybe there's something in that! TW13's for me


----------



## cookelad (Nov 23, 2013)

One of our lads wore a pair on the 1st day of our Spain trip they made such a mess that he wore his FJs the rest of the week!


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Can the spikes be changed ??.


----------



## triple_bogey (Nov 23, 2013)

tsped83 said:



			Banning them? That seems a bit OTT, but then I've not seen the damage they leave. Everywhere is selling them off cheap now, maybe there's something in that! *TW13's for me*

Click to expand...

Always my weapon of choice. :thup:

With the new Nike Lunar Claytons coming out next year, the TW13's might struggle to keep its place.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Nov 23, 2013)

Can see banning them causing some problems


----------



## Fish (Nov 23, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			Can see banning them causing some problems
		
Click to expand...

Don't see why, no different to not allowing metal spikes, your greens are your biggest commodity and need protecting far above the wearing of a faulty golf shoe!

I would expect if their were bans put in place at clubs, it could be per sieved the shoes have a manufacturing fault and as such could be returned as not fit for purpose!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Nov 23, 2013)

Fish said:



			Don't see why, no different to not allowing metal spikes, your greens are your biggest commodity and need protecting far above the wearing of a faulty golf shoe!

I would expect if their were bans put in place at clubs, it could be per sieved the shoes have a manufacturing fault and as such could be returned as not fit for purpose!
		
Click to expand...

That was my initial thought, if they are damaging the greens, ban them. No different to banning trolleys or as you say, metal spikes.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Nov 23, 2013)

So members that only have that 1 pair of shoes are basically being going to be told to go and buy a new pair. Yep that will be popular for sure. Unless the spikes as someone said can be changed. Cannot see how Adidas will accept them as a manufacturing fault either as I am sure it does not say how deep their shoes will leave impressions when the ground is wet. They will more likely say if it is that wet the greens should be closed.


----------



## Fish (Nov 23, 2013)

In_The_Rough said:



			So members that only have that 1 pair of shoes are basically being going to be told to go and buy a new pair. Yep that will be popular for sure. Unless the spikes as someone said can be changed. Cannot see how Adidas will accept them as a manufacturing fault either as I am sure it does not say how deep their shoes will leave impressions when the ground is wet. They will more likely say if it is that wet the greens should be closed.
		
Click to expand...

It wouldn't be that hard to create a test case and Adidas wouldn't want the mass negative publicity. A simple example using 4 various pairs of shoes as close to the spec as Adizero's and see the indentations made by all on the same surface and how quick the greens spring back, if the Adizeros are extreme, a case point will be made.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2013)

They aren't that bad - they leave a mark that will repair itself , they aren't digging up the green. The indent they make is just a bit more than some other shoes


----------



## Khamelion (Nov 23, 2013)

I've got a pair of Pums shoes, and the other week the greens were wet and my 16 stone weight were leaving whole foot print size mark in the green, that said it didn't take long for the gree nto spring back.

However, I'm of the opinion that once a green starts to allow indents from a player to be left behind the club should close the green and open the winter green instead. I'd rather play on winter greens while the season is over and let the normal greens a chance to recover so they are in optimal condition for the new season.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Nov 23, 2013)

Tab373 said:



			I wore mine at the belfry last week and left some really deep foot prints on the greens I put it down to being 17 stone and wet greens but now you have me thinking perhaps it is the shoes
		
Click to expand...

I'll blame you for my 3 putts today then :angry:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 23, 2013)

When I first saw them my first thought was that they would rip up the greens.
As an ex HGK I am surprised that it has taken so long for clubs to become aware of this.


----------



## AlbertsTache (Nov 23, 2013)

Re: Course ban on Adidas Adizero shoes....

........... and not just because they look crap


----------



## duncan mackie (Nov 23, 2013)

Khamelion said:



			I've got a pair of Pums shoes, and the other week the greens were wet and my 16 stone weight were leaving whole foot print size mark in the green, that said it didn't take long for the gree nto spring back.

However, I'm of the opinion that once a green starts to allow indents from a player to be left behind the club should close the green and open the winter green instead. I'd rather play on winter greens while the season is over and let the normal greens a chance to recover so they are in optimal condition for the new season.
		
Click to expand...

indeed - no shoe alone will create an 'indent', and every shoe with a golfer in them will.........

so it's just a matter of banning heavy golfers in ballet shoes

at which point I agree with the view that it would be entirely inappropriate to ban a particular shoe because it's footprint (small) means a heavy golfer sinks in more with them.  they definitely aren't the only ones and it's not a product of their spike system.

the fundamental issue sounds like excessive organic material in the upper strata of the green structure - saw it worst at the Drift back in March this year; type of shoe was irrelevant that day and they would have taken all night to 'recover'.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2013)

I can't see that being a popular move. I guess it does ask the question if the greens are that wet they are leaving huge indentations when people walk on them, irrespective of brand, should they be open?


----------



## Tab373 (Nov 23, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I'll blame you for my 3 putts today then :angry:
		
Click to expand...

The dents were on the brabazon the PGA greens seemed firmer but I preferred the brabazon over the pga. And scored better on the brabazon. If you are a member I feel sorry for you. It's full of green fees and the slow play is insane. 5hr 15 for PGA but shotgun start on brabazon 4hrs 10 mins and we were the quickest group


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 23, 2013)

what is actually causing the problems?  is it the spikes or another part of the sole?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			what is actually causing the problems?  is it the spikes or another part of the sole?
		
Click to expand...


It's the cleats. They are a little bit longer to help stability with the shoe being light


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 23, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's the cleats. They are a little bit longer to help stability with the shoe being light
		
Click to expand...


sweet.  bought a pair of adidas adipure this morning.  would hate to have to bring them back.


----------



## Keeno (Nov 23, 2013)

I have to agree they make a right mess of the greens and should be banned. A bit of a brainless design if you ask me


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Nov 23, 2013)

I wear the Adizero's and love them - but they leave MUCH bigger imprints in the greens, especially at this time of year, than my dry joys. As such, last weekend I changed shoes at 9 because I was that embarrassed about the mess I was making, even when trying to be careful.

It would be a pain in the arse for many, but banning them for the winter months wouldn't be the worst idea I've ever heard.

Will be using my FJ's until the New Year now I think.


----------



## Keeno (Nov 23, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			I wear the Adizero's and love them - but they leave MUCH bigger imprints in the greens, especially at this time of year, than my dry joys. As such, last weekend I changed shoes at 9 because I was that embarrassed about the mess I was making, even when trying to be careful.

It would be a pain in the arse for many, but banning them for the winter months wouldn't be the worst idea I've ever heard.

Will be using my FJ's until the New Year now I think.
		
Click to expand...

Well said. I imagine your approach is far more adult than normal and wont be the norm across the masses


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Nov 23, 2013)

Tab373 said:



			The dents were on the brabazon the PGA greens seemed firmer but I preferred the brabazon over the pga. And scored better on the brabazon. If you are a member I feel sorry for you. It's full of green fees and the slow play is insane. 5hr 15 for PGA but shotgun start on brabazon 4hrs 10 mins and we were the quickest group
		
Click to expand...

No need to feel sorry for me, I wouldn't move club if you paid me. 4.20 on the PGA today and we teed off at prime time. Not bad going for a Saturday round in the winter really. We play in the afternoon during the summer after work (3PM) to avoid the busy period and have the course to ourselves. Like I say I wouldn't move for anything...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2013)

So I'm not "adult" because I won't pay out for different shoes to wear !

Wow what an attitude you have


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			No need to feel sorry for me, I wouldn't move club if you paid me. 4.20 on the PGA today and we teed off at prime time. Not bad going for a Saturday round in the winter really. We play in the afternoon during the summer after work (3PM) to avoid the busy period and have the course to ourselves. Like I say I wouldn't move for anything...
		
Click to expand...


Does your membership include the Brabazon


----------



## Keeno (Nov 23, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So I'm not "adult" because I won't pay out for different shoes to wear !

Wow what an attitude you have
		
Click to expand...

I think adidas should take the hit. They designed them.

And wearing shoes which you know are chewing up the greens is very adult.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2013)

Keeno said:



			I think adidas should take the hit. They designed them.

And wearing shoes which you know are chewing up the greens is very adult.
		
Click to expand...


They aren't "chewing" up our greens nor any other greens I have played on so far. 

There doesn't appear any "hit" for Adidas to take


----------



## Fish (Nov 23, 2013)

Were nearly their


----------



## Keeno (Nov 23, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They aren't "chewing" up our greens nor any other greens I have played on so far. 

There doesn't appear any "hit" for Adidas to take
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for clearing things up.  

They are damaging others and im sure certain courses could ban them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2013)

Keeno said:



			Thanks for clearing things up.  

They are damaging others and im sure certain courses could ban them.
		
Click to expand...

How many courses have you seen them "damage" then ?

I have seen all makes of shoes make indents into the greens - some deep some not so deep - not once has a shoe been banned. 

If it comes to the point where shoes are making big idents then the greens are too wet and you need to go into winter greens.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 23, 2013)

I have to admit I have them and love them BUT I regularly play with one of the larger forum member..... And I leave worse foot marks...  It happens on almost all wet greens


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Nov 23, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Does your membership include the Brabazon
		
Click to expand...

I wish, we have had 4 rounds on it this year at no extra cost though and all 4 in the middle of the summer.


----------



## Fish (Nov 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I have to admit I have them and love them BUT I regularly play with one of the larger forum member..... And I leave worse foot marks...  It happens on almost all wet greens
		
Click to expand...

I'm telling Pete :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I wish, we have had 4 rounds on it this year at no extra cost though and all 4 in the middle of the summer.
		
Click to expand...

How much is your membership with the Brabazon ?


----------



## Scouser (Nov 23, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'm telling Pete :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Now now I was playing nice.... U bad boy


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Nov 23, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How much is your membership with the Brabazon ?
		
Click to expand...

They don't do one but they are starting it next year, not sure of the price.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			They don't do one but they are starting it next year, not sure of the price.
		
Click to expand...


I'm guessing they get far too much money through pay as you play 

That would frustrate me to not be able to play one course at the club despite being a member

Will be interesting to see what the membership cost will be when they do include the Brabazon

How much is it now for the Cow Field and the PGA


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 23, 2013)

My Adizero shoes don't leave much of a mark on the greens , because the cleats get full of leaves making me about an inch taller.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 23, 2013)

Why don't they just ban fat people? Surely they leave bigger imprints than skinny people? 

I will bet me at 11st9 in my adizero would leave less of a mark than an 18st bloke in footjoys...

#justsaying.....


----------



## Scouser (Nov 23, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Why don't they just ban fat people? Surely they leave bigger imprints than skinny people? 

I will bet me at 11st9 in my adizero would leave less of a mark than an 18st bloke in footjoys...

#justsaying.....
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate I am probably around that and I am embarrassed by the foot prints I leave


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Sorry mate I am probably around that and I am embarrassed by the foot prints I leave
		
Click to expand...

Possibly your greens might be too wet to play -


----------



## Scouser (Nov 23, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Possibly your greens might be too wet to play -
		
Click to expand...

Nope the pitch marks weren't that bad


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Nope the pitch marks weren't that bad
		
Click to expand...

Really ? We have very big pitch marks yet the Adizeros aren't giving that big a foot print ?


----------



## Scouser (Nov 23, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Really ? We have very big pitch marks yet the Adizeros aren't giving that big a foot print ?
		
Click to expand...

All I can say is I wouldn't like to be putting across a line I had walked on at times


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Nov 23, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm guessing they get far too much money through pay as you play 

That would frustrate me to not be able to play one course at the club despite being a member

Will be interesting to see what the membership cost will be when they do include the Brabazon

How much is it now for the Cow Field and the PGA
		
Click to expand...

Cow Field? That's a bit of a childish thing to say isn't it. You don't know me and I haven't said anything against you so why would you personally attack a course I pay money to be a member of? There is nothing wrong with the Derby at all.


----------



## Dave B (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm 12 stone and had ATV Tours until they leaked and were replaced by Adizero's. Both shoes have a similar spike arrangement in that they have a 10 stud arrangement that seem to collect mud, leaves and get clogged up in wet conditions. As some have highlighted both sets of shoes do leave a noticeably deeper imprint on the green than my other shoes.

I've now put them away for the winter and changed back to my old shoes which don't clog up or leave deep imprints. Annoyingly I bought the shoes for playing in winter, so I'm not too impressed.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Cow Field? That's a bit of a childish thing to say isn't it. You don't know me and I haven't said anything against you so why would you personally attack a course I pay money to be a member of? There is nothing wrong with the Derby at all.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not attacking you I'm giving my opinion on what I think is a very poor golf course. I'm sure I'm entitled to have that opinion about the course.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Nov 23, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm not attacking you I'm giving my opinion on what I think is a very poor golf course. I'm sure I'm entitled to have that opinion about the course.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose the PGA is a goat track and the Brab is nothing special yeah?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I suppose the PGA is a goat track and the Brab is nothing special yeah?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't say that did I ?

Think the PGA is a very nice course as is the Brabazon


----------



## Scouser (Nov 23, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I suppose the PGA is a goat track and the Brab is nothing special yeah?
		
Click to expand...

I will make sure I wear my adizero 's when I play then :whoo:


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Nov 23, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Didn't say that did I ?

Think the PGA is a very nice course as is the Brabazon
		
Click to expand...

Well at least we agree on them then, look mate you mention the Belfry on here and all you get is goat track, potato field and so on :blah:

It gets boring after a while, the Belfry has courses that absolutely piss all over what a lot are members of on here.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Nov 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I will make sure I wear my adizero 's when I play then :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

LOL

It's the visitors that bring our courses down, they couldn't give a flying :blah: how they leave it when they go home. Pitch marks, unranked bunkers the lot then they are the first to moan when they find there ball in a foot-print in a bunker.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 23, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			Well at least we agree on them then, look mate you mention the Belfry on here and all you get is goat track, potato field and so on :blah:

It gets boring after a while, the Belfry has courses that absolutely piss all over what a lot are members of on here.
		
Click to expand...

Well thankfully they don't piss over mine 

You have two good courses


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Nov 23, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well thankfully they don't piss over mine 

You have two good courses
		
Click to expand...

No they don't and I'd love to play Woburn some day. I've only been playing 2 years and haven't bothered playing courses further a field yet.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 23, 2013)

I can't take this thread serious,I wear Adizeros & I'm pretty sure I'll be wearing them all winter:blah:


----------



## Tab373 (Nov 23, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			LOL

It's the visitors that bring our courses down, they couldn't give a flying :blah: how they leave it when they go home. Pitch marks, unranked bunkers the lot then they are the first to moan when they find there ball in a foot-print in a bunker.
		
Click to expand...

As a visitor to the belfry last week I would like to say I enjoyed both the courses I play even if abit wet in places. I would also like to say I repaired my pitch mark and others on quiet a few greens. Never had a problem with the bunker either


----------



## JustOne (Nov 23, 2013)

Interesting that a popular golf shoe might get banned in the Winter.




Richart's club asked him to stop wearing these in the Autumn.....


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Nov 23, 2013)

Tab373 said:



			As a visitor to the belfry last week I would like to say I enjoyed both the courses I play even if abit wet in places. I would also like to say I repaired my pitch mark and others on quiet a few greens. Never had a problem with the bunker either
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear mate and from a good player like yourself, unfortunately a lot do abuse the course and un-do the great work the green keepers do on the greens. Saying that the greens are still in fantastic condition all year round especially during the main season.


----------



## stevie_r (Nov 23, 2013)

What is the inner like on the adizero?  Is it the normal synthetic type or leather?  I like adidas for comfort and performance but tend to get the inner heel wearing problem.


----------



## Naybrains (Nov 23, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Interesting that a popular golf shoe might get banned in the Winter.




Richart's club asked him to stop wearing these in the Autumn.....









Click to expand...

Flipping brilliant J1!! :rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 23, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Interesting that a popular golf shoe might get banned in the Winter.




Richart's club asked him to stop wearing these in the Autumn.....









Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 23, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			What is the inner like on the adizero?  Is it the normal synthetic type or leather?  I like adidas for comfort and performance but tend to get the inner heel wearing problem.
		
Click to expand...

It's synthetic ,  I always use a shoe horn when putting on  golf shoes seems to save the wear and tear.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 23, 2013)

road2ruin said:



			Not sure if this has been mentioned before at anyone else's club however there are rumours that my club are going to ban Adidas Adizero golf shoes during the winter months. The reasoning behind this is that they leave much deeper impressions in the greens whilst they're wet. 

I played this morning and wore my pair and I must admit compared to my playing partners the dents they put in the greens are much more noticeable and they really don't spring out as quickly when the greens are as wet as at present. 

It would be a pain for me as I find mine so comfortable and don't really want to have to go out and buy a pair just for winter. Has anyone else ever come across this sort of feeling against these shoes?
		
Click to expand...

Ridiculous imo!

Does the Pro Shop sell them?


----------



## Scouser (Nov 23, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			Ridiculous imo!

Does the Pro Shop sell them?
		
Click to expand...

Heavily discounted..... So I heard


----------



## richart (Nov 23, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Interesting that a popular golf shoe might get banned in the Winter.




Richart's club asked him to stop wearing these in the Autumn.....









Click to expand...

That does it, you are no longer in my gang.:angry:


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 23, 2013)

in all fairness scouser, some of the greens at lee park get really soft.  we probably shouldn't be playing on them.  the greens keepers do a great job getting them into shape for the summer.

the 17th in particular gets like a jelly. :mmm:

I am happy to play on full greens all winter as they seem to be able to get them into shape come comp time.   id be pretty pissed playing on temps all winter!


----------



## Scouser (Nov 23, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			in all fairness scouser, some of the greens at lee park get really soft.  we probably shouldn't be playing on them.  the greens keepers do a great job getting them into shape for the summer.

the 17th in particular gets like a jelly. :mmm:

I am happy to play on full greens all winter as they seem to be able to get them into shape come comp time.   id be pretty pissed playing on temps all winter!
		
Click to expand...

Mate read my post properly they have that effect on the majority  of wet greens and next time we play look at mine versus others..... Just because u graced me with your presence today don't think u can bully  your opinion  on me as well....


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 23, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Nope the pitch marks weren't that bad
		
Click to expand...


I was talking about this you loon.   they are pretty bad.  the greens are soft.   I didn't say anything about your footprints.  we are all leaving footprints for the next couple of months.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 23, 2013)

oh, and well done on beating LB ! you need to give him a few chipping tips the next time you are out! :ears: he will need to up his game for the comp tomorrow.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 23, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			I was talking about this you loon.   they are pretty bad.  the greens are soft.   I didn't say anything about your footprints.  we are all leaving footprints for the next couple of months.
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha love it

I repaired yours today it wasn't bad.... No plugging or anything... I disagree with that as well hahaha


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 23, 2013)

they didn't plug today as they were still frozen! :rofl:


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 24, 2013)

Well I gave 2 pairs and my black ones will be coming out now the weather is bad. I am sure there are plenty of modern day shoes that cause this type of damage. It just seems to me as a way of the old fart brigade to try and stop people wearing them as they do not look like traditional shoes andi know that at my place they do not like them bring worn. You should have saw the look on some of the faces when I rocked up in my Adidas samba golf shoes, people actually tried telling me I could not wear them. 


All I will say is I am not going out and buying new shoes so if I turn up to play somewhere then tough, I will go out in them and when I get stopped by that bloke from the committee I will point out how much damage obesity is causing to the course.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Nov 24, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Well I gave 2 pairs and my black ones will be coming out now the weather is bad. I am sure there are plenty of modern day shoes that cause this type of damage. It just seems to me as a way of the old fart brigade to try and stop people wearing them as they do not look like traditional shoes andi know that at my place they do not like them bring worn. You should have saw the look on some of the faces when I rocked up in my Adidas samba golf shoes, people actually tried telling me I could not wear them. 


All I will say is I am not going out and buying new shoes so if I turn up to play somewhere then tough, I will go out in them and when I get stopped by that bloke from the committee I will point out how much damage obesity is causing to the course.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose you'd also use a trolley without hedgehogs during a trolley ban? At the end of the day, if, as some are suggesting, they make a mess of the greens and a club decides to ban them, then they are doing the right thing. If we had a ban and you still wore them and they were chewing up the greens, i don't suppose I'd be alone in helping you off the course. You might not like it but the greens are a golf clubs biggest asset, if they do something to protect them, you should abide by it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 24, 2013)

Large people make inprints on the green - in fact all golf shoes do - if one golf shoe alone is banned then the greens need closing.


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 24, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I suppose you'd also use a trolley without hedgehogs during a trolley ban? At the end of the day, if, as some are suggesting, they make a mess of the greens and a club decides to ban them, then they are doing the right thing. If we had a ban and you still wore them and they were chewing up the greens, i don't suppose I'd be alone in helping you off the course. You might not like it but the greens are a golf clubs biggest asset, if they do something to protect them, you should abide by it
		
Click to expand...

My point is that most of the modern style of shoes leave foot prints on the green due to the sole design, has a club that ban them actually gone out and tested all the different types of shoes that are on sale? Just because a club decides that one specific shoe causes damage and no others do then I must go out and buy a new pair. What is next, ban certain wedges as they create a lot of backspin which cause bigger pitch marks? Weigh people before going out? Limit people to the amount of footsteps you are allowed to make?

i have not noticed that I make anymore damage than the next person. I weigh 15st and wear a size 12, so a big lad with big feet, i should be tearing greens up going on what people are saying. I wonder if Region or Crow noticed me cutting up the greens last week when we played.

At the end of the day if a club are that protective over their greens then they should not use use them when they are that wet, or make people walk across hrs practiced green first to check for excessive foot imprints. I know that a lot of the old guard at golf clubs hate these types of shoes as they are not traditional, I have been in the end if it and I just this is a way at stopping people wearing them.

by the way, if there is a trolley ban I do not play........


----------



## leaney (Nov 24, 2013)

Seems a bit drastic.

But as some have said, it's important to protect the greens. Maybe during the winter months they should ban overweight members from their greens? Surely they leave deeper spike marks than your average Joe? Where do you draw the line?


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 24, 2013)

leaney said:



			Seems a bit drastic.

But as some have said, it's important to protect the greens. Maybe during the winter months they should ban overweight members from their greens? Surely they leave deeper spike marks than your average Joe? Where do you draw the line?
		
Click to expand...

My point exactly......


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 24, 2013)

leaney said:



			Seems a bit drastic.

But as some have said, it's important to protect the greens. Maybe during the winter months they should ban overweight members from their greens? Surely they leave deeper spike marks than your average Joe? Where do you draw the line?
		
Click to expand...

You draw the line with what causes the problem.  I have some Ecco's with different sole designs; if I use one style of them in winter then they clog and cause the same problem as the Adizero's, if I use some of the other Ecco designs they don't, so the problem ones are currently residing in the loft until the weather changes, because as a member I want to protect my greens.  But some here would rather ban me because I'm bigger than average, despite the fact that my experience proves that some types of shoes are a bigger problem than others.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 24, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			You draw the line with what causes the problem.  I have some Ecco's with different sole designs; if I use one style of them in winter then they clog and cause the same problem as the Adizero's, if I use some of the other Ecco designs they don't, so the problem ones are currently residing in the loft until the weather changes, because as a member I want to protect my greens.  But some here would rather ban me because I'm bigger than average, despite the fact that my experience proves that some types of shoes are a bigger problem than others.
		
Click to expand...

BIM - you're not bigger than average....................:rofl::rofl::thup:


----------



## Scouser (Nov 24, 2013)

To solve the clogging problem I may try these.... May even help with the foot prints

http://champspikes.com/products/golf/spikes/stinger/


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 24, 2013)

Imurg said:



			BIM - you're not bigger than average....................:rofl::rofl::thup:
		
Click to expand...

Harsh but fair......

But that shouldn't detract from the point that if it happens in one pair but not another then it's the shoes and not me :angry:


----------



## El Bandito (Nov 24, 2013)

When they came out, I did have a look at them, but then noticed that they did seem to have a lot more impact on the greens than some other that I looked at, and hence didn't get them. Then I am a svelte 20 stone...I guess HGK will do whatever they need to do to protect the greens.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 24, 2013)

Scouser said:



			To solve the clogging problem I may try these.... May even help with the foot prints

http://champspikes.com/products/golf/spikes/stinger/

Click to expand...

I find these better in winter;

http://champspikes.com/products/golf/spikes/pro-stinger/

Less legs to clog on the cleat part and the spike to add traction.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 24, 2013)

Can't see if either of them come in pins


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Nov 24, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			My point is that most of the modern style of shoes leave foot prints on the green due to the sole design, has a club that ban them actually gone out and tested all the different types of shoes that are on sale? Just because a club decides that one specific shoe causes damage and no others do then I must go out and buy a new pair. What is next, ban certain wedges as they create a lot of backspin which cause bigger pitch marks? Weigh people before going out? Limit people to the amount of footsteps you are allowed to make?

i have not noticed that I make anymore damage than the next person. I weigh 15st and wear a size 12, so a big lad with big feet, i should be tearing greens up going on what people are saying. I wonder if Region or Crow noticed me cutting up the greens last week when we played.

At the end of the day if a club are that protective over their greens then they should not use use them when they are that wet, or make people walk across hrs practiced green first to check for excessive foot imprints. I know that a lot of the old guard at golf clubs hate these types of shoes as they are not traditional, I have been in the end if it and I just this is a way at stopping people wearing them.

by the way, if there is a trolley ban I do not play........
		
Click to expand...

I don't know if there is a problem but from what Jimbob and others have said there definately seems to be a cause for concern and if a club deems the problem to be bad enough to ban them then that's up to them and you either tow the line or don't play. TBH your original post came accross as a bit of toy throwing in a "I'm wearing my shoes regardless of what anyone says" kind of way.

A club doesn't have to test every pair of shoes, if they see that Adizero's or any other shoe are causing excessive damage it is their right to ban them.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 24, 2013)

Surely if you bought them from the Pro shop & they do get banned in winter then you'll get a refund. Unless of course it was stated "For summer use only".


----------



## CMAC (Nov 24, 2013)

are these serious posts from people saying they cause damage? never seen it, never heard of it from golfers or courses or even TM/Adidas haters.


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 24, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I don't know if there is a problem but from what Jimbob and others have said there definately seems to be a cause for concern and if a club deems the problem to be bad enough to ban them then that's up to them and you either tow the line or don't play. TBH your original post came accross as a bit of toy throwing in a "I'm wearing my shoes regardless of what anyone says" kind of way.

A club doesn't have to test every pair of shoes, if they see that Adizero's or any other shoe are causing excessive damage it is their right to ban them.
		
Click to expand...

it wasn't a toy throwing session, it just makes me laugh sometimes the things that I read about. I just hope that clubs that do this state it when booking a tee time, if I drove for an hour then paid my green fee to get told on the first tee I could not play because of my shoes, I would not be impressed. 

I just think that most of the modern shoes have sole designs that probably cause a lot more damage than the more traditional styles of shoes.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 24, 2013)

I think it's a positive move. I'm not sure about the extra damage to the greens,  but they should be banned for crimes against good taste. They are a golfing abomination, there is no place in the game for golf shoes that look like ballet shoes. :thup:


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 24, 2013)

therod said:



			I think it's a positive move. I'm not sure about the extra damage to the greens,  but they should be banned for crimes against good taste. They are a golfing abomination, there is no place in the game for golf shoes that look like ballet shoes. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

i feel the same about people in chinos and drab coloured shirts with brown brogue style shoes on.........


----------



## User20205 (Nov 24, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			i feel the same about people in chinos and drab coloured shirts with brown brogue style shoes on.........

Click to expand...


I love a brogue. Now you're talking:thup:

They would never ban a brogue, there would be a revolution.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Nov 24, 2013)

CMAC said:



			are these serious posts from people saying they cause damage? never seen it, never heard of it from golfers or courses or even TM/Adidas haters.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty on here apparently have.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 24, 2013)

CMAC said:



			are these serious posts from people saying they cause damage? never seen it, never heard of it from golfers or courses or even TM/Adidas haters.
		
Click to expand...




HawkeyeMS said:



			Plenty on here apparently have.
		
Click to expand...

And not just from Adizero's.  I've got no opinion one way or the other on Adidas gear, I've found the problem with Ecco's and as my posts on here will show, it's certainly not because I'm an Ecco hater.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Nov 24, 2013)

Blue in Munich said:



			And not just from Adizero's.  I've got no opinion one way or the other on Adidas gear, I've found the problem with Ecco's and as my posts on here will show, it's certainly not because I'm an Ecco hater.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly several makes. I haven't seen damage but if it's happening then bans can only be of benefit to the course IMHO


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 24, 2013)

CMAC said:



			are these serious posts from people saying they cause damage? never seen it, never heard of it from golfers or courses or even TM/Adidas haters.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly,people will make a drama out of anything. Not a cat in hells chance of them been banned.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 24, 2013)

Maybe "damage"  is to strong a word?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 24, 2013)

maybe we should all be doing this,problem solved:clap:


----------



## Scouser (Nov 24, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 8286
 maybe we should all be doing this,problem solved:clap:
		
Click to expand...

I have copyright out the "pole mark"  repairer


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 24, 2013)

Scouser said:



			I have copyright out the "pole mark"  repairer
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha didn't think of that 
Maybe with enough Lessons we can do it with out the pole.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 24, 2013)

I just hope Adidas don't bring one out but that's for another thread...


----------



## road2ruin (Nov 24, 2013)

CMAC said:



			are these serious posts from people saying they cause damage? never seen it, never heard of it from golfers or courses or even TM/Adidas haters.
		
Click to expand...

Just to pick up on a couple of points made here as I started this thread not trying to start a TM/Adidas vs the rest sort of thing. It was genuine interest as to whether anyone else had noticed the impressions with this particular shoe. I personally have 2 pairs of them and love them so certainly wouldn't want them banned however I did also see how much deeper the impressions where versus my playing partners and a number of other people. I also weigh in at 14 Â½ stone so itâ€™s definitely not a weight thing in my eyes, it is the shoe design.

The other thing I should add is that the issue isnâ€™t so much damage to the greens in terms of them getting churned up etc. The issue is that people are saying that because the impressions are so much deeper and take longer to â€˜spring backâ€™ that the group behind could have issues putting if you have a couple of players in front wearing the shoes and you then have to putt through their footprints.


----------



## CMAC (Nov 24, 2013)

But that issue is prevalent on all very soft greens no matter what people are wearing.


----------



## bozza (Nov 24, 2013)

Banning golf shoes!? 

I've heard it all now, if the greens are that wet and soft that your golf shoes are leaving bad indentations/spike marks the greens shouldn't be on in my opinion. 

Also would the pro shop no longer stock them shoes if they were banned from the course?


----------



## Crow (Nov 24, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			i feel the same about people in chinos and drab coloured shirts with brown brogue style shoes on.........

Click to expand...

I was going to back you up about the green marking when we played last week but I've changed my mind now!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 24, 2013)

Wore mine today - a little indent on the green but no damage. FC was wearing Dryjoys and he also had some indents on the green


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 24, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Plenty on here apparently have.
		
Click to expand...


Have plenty actually seen the shoes cause "damage" though - I'd say there is a great deal of exaggeration going on possibly


----------



## Scrindle (Nov 24, 2013)

I wear these shoes and find them ridiculously comfy.  Can't say that I tear up the greens though.  They do leave slightly bigger indentations than my playing partners' shoes, but these always spring back by the time we've left the green as normal.

If people are tearing up greens with them, I'd suggest they stop running around and just walk like a normal person!!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 24, 2013)

Am I the only one that finds it a bit weird/sad that people are going around comparing footprints. 
So you've got suitable trousers on with shirt tucked in,you change your shoes in the locker room. But wait your shoes seem to leave a 1mm deeper indentation in the green than others:rant:
Seriously Golfers will moan about anything.


----------



## tsped83 (Nov 24, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Am I the only one that finds it a bit weird/sad that people are going around comparing footprints. 
So you've got suitable trousers on with shirt tucked in,you change your shoes in the locker room. But wait your shoes seem to leave a 1mm deeper indentation in the green than others:rant:
Seriously Golfers will moan about anything.
		
Click to expand...


With you brother


----------



## Imurg (Nov 24, 2013)

road2ruin said:



			Not sure if this has been mentioned before at anyone else's club however there are rumours that my club are going to ban Adidas Adizero golf shoes during the winter months. The reasoning behind this is that they leave much deeper impressions in the greens whilst they're wet. 

*I played this morning and wore my pair and I must admit compared to my playing partners the dents they put in the greens are much more noticeable and they really don't spring out as quickly when the greens are as wet as at present. *

It would be a pain for me as I find mine so comfortable and don't really want to have to go out and buy a pair just for winter. Has anyone else ever come across this sort of feeling against these shoes?
		
Click to expand...

What part of this OP do people not understand?
There are some out there who feel that these shoes do make a bigger indentation - I haven't even seen a pair of these shoes on a course so I have no idea if this is true or not but several of us have found this so what's everyone's issue..?

If a Club wants to ban a particular shoe and they have a reason then they can.
How do we know that they haven't done tests...?
Not saying they have but unless we're on the Greens Committee at this club we have no idea.....

OP says the rumour is out there - agree with it or not.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 24, 2013)

Imurg said:



			What part of this OP do people not understand?
There are some out there who feel that these shoes do make a bigger indentation - I haven't even seen a pair of these shoes on a course so I have no idea if this is true or not but several of us have found this so what's everyone's issue..?

If a Club wants to ban a particular shoe and they have a reason then they can.
How do we know that they haven't done tests...?
Not saying they have but unless we're on the Greens Committee at this club we have no idea.....

OP says the rumour is out there - agree with it or not.
		
Click to expand...

Glad I haven't got the job of testing every golf shoe on the market to see which make the naughty step.


----------



## Vice (Nov 24, 2013)

They'll even moan about other golfers moaning! 



Pin-seeker said:



			Am I the only one that finds it a bit weird/sad that people are going around comparing footprints. 
So you've got suitable trousers on with shirt tucked in,you change your shoes in the locker room. But wait your shoes seem to leave a 1mm deeper indentation in the green than others:rant:
Seriously Golfers will moan about anything.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 24, 2013)

Vice said:



			They'll even moan about other golfers moaning! 

Click to expand...

Dam right:thup:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Nov 24, 2013)

Imurg said:



			What part of this OP do people not understand?
There are some out there who feel that these shoes do make a bigger indentation - I haven't even seen a pair of these shoes on a course so I have no idea if this is true or not but several of us have found this so what's everyone's issue..?

If a Club wants to ban a particular shoe and they have a reason then they can.
How do we know that they haven't done tests...?
Not saying they have but unless we're on the Greens Committee at this club we have no idea.....

OP says the rumour is out there - agree with it or not.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly right


----------



## GB72 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just done a Google search and the OP does not appear to he the only one with this issue. Not sure if it is the same club but a poster on Golf Magic has already had a ban on Adizero shoes at his club


----------



## AlbertsTache (Nov 24, 2013)

Its the fact that they have football studs in the bottom that tears up the greens


----------



## CMAC (Nov 24, 2013)

oh no, fellas, some of us have been a bit hasty, it looks like the rumours and someones OCD about footprints on a soft green could turn into something very serious indeed, it could spell the end of Adidas golf shoes and, God forbid, the demise of some courses that don't suck it up and ban the offending shoes.

Maybe compulsory measurements and weight testing scales on the first tee? maybe its not the shoe but the weight of a person or the size of their shoes hmmmm 

This should be looked at by GM before any other publication gets the lowdown.

Name the club GB72 as it cant be the same one as the OP only heard rumours about this one and it looks like a proper club has already banned them, does it say if its any other Adidas shoes or manufacturers


----------



## Crow (Nov 24, 2013)

CMAC said:



			Name the club GB72 as it cant be the same one as the OP only heard rumours about this one and it looks like a proper club has already banned them, does it say if its any other Adidas shoes or manufacturers
		
Click to expand...

Not that I'd wish to promote other forums, but see here:
http://www.golfmagic.com/forum/golf-equipment/banned-shoes/56495.html


----------



## GB72 (Nov 24, 2013)

The club mentioned on the other forum is The Vale


----------



## Chris13 (Nov 24, 2013)

I went from using the tour 360 to using these adizero. I noticed a huge difference in the dents they left in the greens. So much so. I am wearing the old tour 360's whenever I can. They leak now so I can only use them on dry days. My club (Loch Ness golf club) shop has been promoting these on sale for a month or so, so I don't think they will be banning them any time soon, I however won't be buying a new pair. No matter how comfy they are.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 24, 2013)

AlbertsTache said:



			Its the fact that they have football studs in the bottom that tears up the greens
		
Click to expand...


Well it's not actually a "fact" because they don't have football studs in the bottom and "tearing" up greens is exaggerating once again

Unless you have seen different Adizero golf shoes that other people are wearing


----------



## AlbertsTache (Nov 24, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well it's not actually a "fact" because they don't have football studs in the bottom and "tearing" up greens is exaggerating once again

Unless you have seen different Adizero golf shoes that other people are wearing
		
Click to expand...

I was making the comparison in looks, is it a Liverpool thing about picking up on "facts"?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 24, 2013)

AlbertsTache said:



			I was making the comparison in looks, is it a Liverpool thing about picking up on "facts"?
		
Click to expand...


Liverpool thing ??

Well when making factual statements at least ensure the fact is correct


----------



## Dodger (Nov 24, 2013)

All I can say is I think certain clubs need to look into what their Greenstaff are doing to produce greens that are so soft it's causing them to be concerned about the marks being left by footwear.

Not something I have come across so far this winter and I have played a few courses in the last few weeks and my course can get fairly damp but the greens do not get that bad they leave foot indentations in them.:mmm:


----------



## AlbertsTache (Nov 24, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Liverpool thing ??

Well when making factual statements at least ensure the fact is correct
		
Click to expand...

Ok Rafa will do


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 24, 2013)

Maybe compulsory measurements and weight testing scales on the first tee? maybe its not the shoe but the weight of a person or the size of their shoes hmmmmmm[/QUOTE said:
			
		


			Hope not as that counts me out. I would be confined to the range only then.

Click to expand...


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 24, 2013)

I still think this is a way for the old guard to start trying to ban these modern style of golf shoes. I know from my place that a lot of people do not agree with shoes like this being worn and would go to any length to ban them. The reason I think this is because it just seems a coincidence that it is the adizero that are probably as far away from a traditional golf shoe as you get, are the ones getting picked on when other manufacturers make shoes that I think would cause a similar level of damage due to the sole design.


----------



## Wildrover (Nov 25, 2013)

I have a pair of Ecco shoes that have quite deep blade style cleats on the bottom, I noticed that my footprints were leaving much more of a mark on soft greens than my playing partners so I no longer wear them in those conditions and have gone back to my FJ's in winter. I played with a guy who was in Adizeros yesterday, not a big guy at all, who was leaving terrible marks on the greens when everybody elses were barely visible. I pointed this out to him and he was mortified and said he would wear his other shoes in winter from now on. At the end of the day we all play on the greens so it is in all our interests to look after them as best we can, if these means not wearing the latest Carlos Fandango ultra lightweight shoe for a few months a year then so be it.
As for the Samba "golf shoe" don't get me started MadAdey, what is clearly a very successful model of trainer with a golf soul fitted does not a golf shoe make. And before I am accused of being an old stick in the mud I have no problem with the look of Adizero's, Ecco Streets etc but Samba's? Come on.


----------



## cookelad (Nov 25, 2013)

Can only comment on what I've seen, and as I said earlier our guys wearing them in Spain in October on dry golf courses with good greens were making a heck of a mess, more than the rest of us, to the extent that at least 1 of them changed his shoes for FJ's for the rest of the week, and for the record these guys are best described as average height and weight.


----------



## mikee247 (Nov 25, 2013)

I played on Saturday with a someone in Zeros and he was making a huge mess of the greens. I was in my new Adicross tour's which were a less damaging and v comfortable by the way.... but there's no way the course will ban Zero's as they are sold in the pro shop!! I also think its ironic that the "street" style flat sole shoes are probably a lot better for the greens and course in general all year round but not seen as proper golf shoe by the purists!


----------



## HickoryShaft (Nov 25, 2013)

Interesting thread, not least because I was looking at prices for Zero's and noticed they have dropped dramatically.

So I am now curious,  is this a move by Addidas to quit stock before this issue is highlighted more widely or just the normal marketing machine kicking in before Christmas and possibly quitting stock before relaunching the shoe for 2014 with a new style?

It has certainly been a very popular shoe and I would not be suprised if it were for the latter reasons but it has me thinking now.

I am not adverse to a shoe that is seasonal - its what I do at the moment anyway with my current FJ's. I have retired the lightweight white pairs I wear over summer for the winter and have a couple of older black pairs in use now - one fully water proof and one much older that is still very good but leaks a little if the ground is very wet so I alternate them depending on the weather and course conditions. Reason for this - white pairs get so dirty in the winter I end up cleaning them every time I play (i.e laziness on my behalf) 

I have looked at spikeless shoes and always beleived they would be a Summer only shoe if I got a pair, I also thought this about the lightweight Zero's although not for the reason suggested, more because I believed they would not be as warm being so lightweight.

Might pick up pair if the cost keeps dropping and put them away for next season!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 25, 2013)

Wow..... maybe it's not so much the shoe, more the way people walk in them? I don't really know, just a thought. 

I was wearing Adizero's through the summer, very comfy shoe indeed, but first sign of rain they leaked a bit. this was beginning of October, when it was still mostly warm and sunny. On further inspection I found that they had a small split where the sole met the upper, took them back to American Golf, where the manager examined them and said "these are very light shoes, you should only wear them in the summer", to which I agreed but reminded him that we were still in the throws of mainly very good weather, and the split had nothing to do with the weather conditions. He acknowledged the split and replaced them on the spot, they are now away ready for next season. Aside from the torn upper, my one observation of the shoes, is that the sole is actually quite hard in comparison to other golf shoes. There is very little give in the heel, so much so that you can see the sole scraping away when you walk on hard or stony ground. Most other shoes have a more softer feel in the heel/ sole, maybe that has something to do with it, which may be exacerbated by the way some individuals walk?

I know there are only thee or four of us at my gaff wearing Adizero's, I certainly haven't noticed me damaging any greens in them. I can say though, that during the medal two weeks ago, I was playing late in the comp (not wearing Adizero's), it was a bit wet out and some of the greens were covered in footmarks. I'll lay a pound to a penny that the majority of the imprints were nothing to do with Adizero....

Individual courses have a right to do as they see fit, but banning just the one shoe seems a little short sighted to me. I'm inclined to believe this is more a combination of weather conditions, shoes and the way different individuals walk.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 25, 2013)

HickoryShaft said:



			Interesting thread, not least because I was looking at prices for Zero's and noticed they have dropped dramatically.

So I am now curious,  is this a move by Addidas to quit stock before this issue is highlighted more widely or just the normal marketing machine kicking in before Christmas and possibly quitting stock before relaunching the shoe for 2014 with a new style?
		
Click to expand...

Answer B.  There's no way Adidas and their fleet of highly paid corporate lawyers will let this become a trend.  And can you imagine it, golf clubs already have the reputation of having too many rules telling you what you can and cant do/wear etc.  And they want to make the game more inclusive by then telling you what brand of shoe you can wear?  Will they come up with a list of conforming shoes?  Will you have to stand in front of the starter and let them check your footware? 

Not sure how much of this is some fuddy duddy clubs railing against the new trainer style shoes by claiming they damage the green more. But that ship has sailed now and it ain't going back to port, me hearties.  

What next, banning high handicappers as they may damage the fairways more?  

Oh, hold on, what's that, some clubs do that already??.....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 25, 2013)

Couple of photo's in our club entrance hall - taken of surface of a green last week.  Looks like a whole load of unrepaired pitch marks until you see they are in the shape of a shoe.  Yup.  Ice building up on soft spikes and players not clearing the ice before walking on the putting green.  Not good.  No idea if the problem was one player wearing one type of shoe; whether it's a general ice-ssue with soft spikes - though I've not noticed it in the past - or with a new sort of soft 'spike'.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 25, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			...Will you have to stand in front of the starter and let them check your footware?
		
Click to expand...

Well you do when you are going onto the football or rugby pitch so maybe ...


----------



## AlbertsTache (Nov 25, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			What next, banning high handicappers as they may damage the fairways more?
		
Click to expand...

That's a great shout, how much are membership fee's?:rofl:


----------



## cookelad (Nov 25, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			Answer B.  There's no way Adidas and their fleet of highly paid corporate lawyers will let this become a trend.  And can you imagine it, golf clubs already have the reputation of having too many rules telling you what you can and cant do/wear etc.  And they want to make the game more inclusive by then telling you what brand of shoe you can wear?  Will they come up with a list of conforming shoes?  Will you have to stand in front of the starter and let them check your footware? 

Not sure how much of this is some fuddy duddy clubs railing against the new trainer style shoes by claiming they damage the green more. But that ship has sailed now and it ain't going back to port, me hearties.  

What next, banning high handicappers as they may damage the fairways more?  

Oh, hold on, what's that, some clubs do that already??.....
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, well it had been a while hadn't it? Strangely enough I hadn't seen it coming in this thread!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Nov 25, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			Answer B.  There's no way Adidas and their fleet of highly paid corporate lawyers will let this become a trend.  And can you imagine it, golf clubs already have the reputation of having too many rules telling you what you can and cant do/wear etc.  And they want to make the game more inclusive by then telling you what brand of shoe you can wear?  Will they come up with a list of conforming shoes?  Will you have to stand in front of the starter and let them check your footware? 

Not sure how much of this is some fuddy duddy clubs railing against the new trainer style shoes by claiming they damage the green more. But that ship has sailed now and it ain't going back to port, me hearties.  

What next, banning high handicappers as they may damage the fairways more?  

Oh, hold on, what's that, some clubs do that already??.....
		
Click to expand...

Whether you agree with it or not, or want to think this is stuffy clubs being picky, you can't deny the evidence from members of this forum who have experienced this issue with their own shoes. Several posters have said they won't wear the shoes during winter, at least one has changed half way round due to the damage he was causing. You also only have to search the Internet to find other forums full of people saying the Adizero's damage the greens.

I'm not saying it is only Adizero's but there is clearly evidence of a problem and it is in my opinion a problem that can't be ignored. If a club wants to bad certain shoes because of it then good on them, I would applaud my club if they took this stance.

The greens simply have to be protected - end of story


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 25, 2013)

Fair enough if people think they are causing excess damage to the greens. I would love to see how people are actually walking in them, what are they doing? Michael Jackson moon walks? I refer back to post #108. I am a big lad  and the greens were soft and neither myself or my playing partners noticed any excessive damage to the green by me in my adizeros


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 25, 2013)

...and if the Adizero spikes are found to be more likely than other sorts to hold ice?  Anyway - no proof or suggestion of that - just doing a bit of daily mail extrapolation when a point is to be made on the flimsiest of evidence.

But honestly - the indentation 'pitch' marks that someones shoes had made on the greens were frankly astonishing - I had never seen the likes of it before.  And if any specific sort of spike is found to hold ice more then really they can't be permitted on icy days.  In the first instance - a reminder - on icy days clear your spikes of ice build up before walking on a green.

At my previous club it was frowned upon (might even have been 'banned') for blokes to walk on the putting green with normal gents hard 'heeled' shoes.


----------



## richart (Nov 25, 2013)

I noticed that my Ecco Bioms with the pimple studs leave big indentations on the greens. I assume they come out fairly quickly, but I was surprised being so light on my feet. I decided to get the soft spike versions which are great, except when it is icy when they can be lethal.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm not sure it's been mentioned, but the spikes on the Adizero's are the same soft spike type they have on many of their other shoes. If it was solely (geddit ;-)) the spikes, surely it would apply to their other shoes?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Nov 25, 2013)

Never noticed any issues with my pair or any pair someone else had been wearing in comparison with other shoes.  In wet, soft conditions all shoes will leave their mark.

What we need is some photographic proof! An adiZero footprint next to other shoes


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 25, 2013)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Never noticed any issues with my pair or any pair someone else had been wearing in comparison with other shoes.  In wet, soft conditions all shoes will leave their mark.

What we need is some photographic proof! An adiZero footprint next to other shoes
		
Click to expand...



 I don't see what the fuss is about. It gives the green keepers something to do.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Nov 25, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



View attachment 8291
 I don't see what the fuss is about. It gives the green keepers something to do.
		
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 25, 2013)

Is this still being overplayed ?!

Played at Whittlebury today - greens where very wet 

My Adizeros made the same sort of indents as others today - one guy was wearing Puma and one FJ Icon.

Well all made idents but no "damage" 


Will look forward to seeing the "clear evidence" of the "damage" the Adizeros are "rumoured" to be making


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2013)

I remained unconvinced Adidas shoes are any worse for greens than say the rigid and wider sole on an FJ XP-S. If the greens are really that wet that huge indentations are being made then they are really too wet to be playing on. If this was such an issue then I am sure issues would have been raised, maybe even tested somewhere. I really don't think one brand is going to be the real issue


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 25, 2013)

My vote is to ban any one who is over 11 1/2 stone, unless they bung Â£200 over the bar to alleviate the stress of us thinies having to put up with the lardies damaging the greens.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 25, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			My vote is to ban any one who is over 11 1/2 stone, unless they bung Â£200 over the bar to alleviate the stress of us thinies having to put up with the lardies damaging the greens.
		
Click to expand...

Seconded


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 25, 2013)

I can't believe this thread is still running! I'm not exactly a light chap, and I wore mine at the weekend.  It was wet, and there were no issues. Surely if your greens are that wet and soggy, then there are other issues to try and sort out before worrying about what people wear on their feet


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Nov 25, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			My vote is to ban any one who is over 11 1/2 stone, unless they bung Â£200 over the bar to alleviate the stress of us thinies having to put up with the lardies damaging the greens.
		
Click to expand...

Seems fair to me


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 26, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			My vote is to ban any one who is over 11 1/2 stone, unless they bung Â£200 over the bar to alleviate the stress of us thinies having to put up with the lardies damaging the greens.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers buddy............

I would look like an Ethiopian if I was to weigh 11 1/2 stone.......


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 26, 2013)

Wildrover said:



			As for the Samba "golf shoe" don't get me started MadAdey, what is clearly a very successful model of trainer with a golf soul fitted does not a golf shoe make. And before I am accused of being an old stick in the mud I have no problem with the look of Adizero's, Ecco Streets etc but Samba's? Come on.
		
Click to expand...


I will hold my hands and admit to buying these with the intent of winding up the secretary after a few run ins with him regarding my golfing attire. The tiger woods shirts that do not have the traditional collars, my shoes that I wore in the clubhouse that he claims where trainers, that clearly aren't. The bloke is a total @@@@ and a lot of people do not like him anyway and everyone on the first tee thought it was hilarious when he came over to tell me off for sambas when I was about to tee off, then I just lifted up my soles and showed him. I got bought a few drinks for doing that to him.........


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 26, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			I will hold my hands and admit to buying these with the intent of winding up the secretary after a few run ins with him regarding my golfing attire. The tiger woods shirts that do not have the traditional collars, my shoes that I wore in the clubhouse that he claims where trainers, that clearly aren't. The bloke is a total @@@@ and a lot of people do not like him anyway and everyone on the first tee thought it was hilarious when he came over to tell me off for sambas when I was about to tee off, then I just lifted up my soles and showed him. I got bought a few drinks for doing that to him.........

Click to expand...

Maybe next time you should rock this look just to mess with his head


----------



## Wildrover (Nov 26, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			I will hold my hands and admit to buying these with the intent of winding up the secretary after a few run ins with him regarding my golfing attire. The tiger woods shirts that do not have the traditional collars, my shoes that I wore in the clubhouse that he claims where trainers, that clearly aren't. The bloke is a total @@@@ and a lot of people do not like him anyway and everyone on the first tee thought it was hilarious when he came over to tell me off for sambas when I was about to tee off, then I just lifted up my soles and showed him. I got bought a few drinks for doing that to him.........

Click to expand...

In that case you're totally forgiven:thup: Despite my dislike of the Samba I do consider myself to move with the times and dinosaurs like your secretary just drive people away from the game.


----------



## Fish (Nov 26, 2013)

Since I've been using Pro Stingers in any of my shoes over winter I don't get any ice build up or any congealing of grass, mud, leaves etc.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Nov 26, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			I will hold my hands and admit to buying these with the intent of winding up the secretary after a few run ins with him regarding my golfing attire. The tiger woods shirts that do not have the traditional collars, my shoes that I wore in the clubhouse that he claims where trainers, that clearly aren't. The bloke is a total @@@@ and a lot of people do not like him anyway and everyone on the first tee thought it was hilarious when he came over to tell me off for sambas when I was about to tee off, then I just lifted up my soles and showed him. I got bought a few drinks for doing that to him.........

Click to expand...

The shocking thing is that this guy is involved with the running of the club not just some old fuddy duddy member


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 26, 2013)

Surely the answer is not to ban adizero, but educate the members to why they are not the preferred winter shoe and request " where possible / if possible " for other shoes to be worn.

All of a sudden people will want to protect their greens themselves not because their being told to


----------



## Hallsy (Nov 26, 2013)

Ive just bought some adizeros though im keeping them for the better weather next year. I looked at the cleats last night and they dont seem any longer than my other adidas shoes ?


----------



## CMAC (Nov 26, 2013)

Hallsy said:



			Ive just bought some adizeros though im keeping them for the better weather next year. I looked at the cleats last night and they dont seem any longer than my other adidas shoes ?
		
Click to expand...

they arent! I think the older more traditional shoes have an edge to them which possibly spreads the load more evenly. The Adizero's and other similar shoes just mould around the foot possibly creating more weight in a smaller area. On firm greens and fairways they are super comfortable though it has to be said.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 26, 2013)

In stead of banning them an easier solution would be to take a pair of bath slippers out with you and then when you reach the green you can slip into them.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 26, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			Cheers buddy............

I would look like an Ethiopian if I was to weigh 11 1/2 stone.......

Click to expand...

lowest I got was 12 1/2 stone... Family said stop I was looking too ill! Some blokes just aren't built like girls or prepubescent boys.


----------



## HickoryShaft (Nov 26, 2013)

At my fighting weight at the moment of 15 1/2 stone - but with size 12 feet to spread the load over a greater surface area.

Before this thread my main worry about Zeros was that I was going to split them!!


----------



## CMAC (Nov 26, 2013)

harpo_72 said:



			lowest I got was 12 1/2 stone... Family said stop I was looking too ill! Some blokes just aren't built like girls or prepubescent boys. 

Click to expand...

thats right, and they are called Fat! :ears:


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 26, 2013)

CMAC said:



			thats right, and they are called Fat! :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Or Men ... When I was that low my fat count was next to non existent, my waist was 33-34" my chest was 42" .. My golf swing wasn't balanced though I needed a little more round the waist, and I am only 5'11.


----------



## KJT123 (Nov 27, 2013)

Email from club: 

"Dear Member

It is apparent that there is damage being caused to the greens and on investigation it would seem that this is down to the new Adizero shoes. Their design is such that the spikes are raised and thus causing damage to the greens.

We are currently trying to negotiate with Adidas as to what can be done about this but in the meantime, Members who have a pair of these shoes are requested not to wear them on the course until we are able to establish a solution to this problem."


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Nov 27, 2013)

KJT123 said:



			Email from club: 

"Dear Member

It is apparent that there is damage being caused to the greens and on investigation it would seem that this is down to the new Adizero shoes. Their design is such that the spikes are raised and thus causing damage to the greens.

We are currently trying to negotiate with Adidas as to what can be done about this but in the meantime, Members who have a pair of these shoes are requested not to wear them on the course until we are able to establish a solution to this problem."
		
Click to expand...

It will be interesting to hear what response they get from Adidas, please keep us posted.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Those "new" adiZeros are being replaced with a 2014 model


----------



## GB72 (Nov 27, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			It will be interesting to hear what response they get from Adidas, please keep us posted.
		
Click to expand...

I would also be really interested to see how this pans out or if the news spreads and other clubs look into it. I have nothing against Adizero shoes (I have a pair and really like them) but the comments on here and other forums have been interesting. It seems unusual for greenkeepers to raise concerns over particular items of kit damaging the course.  Certainly this could be an issue for Adidas if a number of courses put bans in place. It could then be argued that the shoe is not fit for purpose as it was not marketed as a summer only shoe and in extreme circumstances people could be looking for refunds or replacements. Even more of a concern if the 2014 models have similar design issues.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2013)

KJT123 said:



			Email from club: 

"Dear Member

It is apparent that there is damage being caused to the greens and on investigation it would seem that this is down to the new Adizero shoes. Their design is such that the spikes are raised and thus causing damage to the greens.

We are currently trying to negotiate with Adidas as to what can be done about this but in the meantime, Members who have a pair of these shoes are requested not to wear them on the course until we are able to establish a solution to this problem."
		
Click to expand...

Which course is this

And what is the exact damage it the green they are making

How much investigation has the club actually done - has it inspected every single shoe ? 

A spike on the shoe can cause an indent on the green but is that damage ? 

As for negotiating with a Adidas ?!? :lol:


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 27, 2013)

I played this morning and, having read this thread last night, kept a close eye on the greens as I wear Adizeros. I am also not especially light at a shade under 15 stone.

Our greens were damp and receptive, taking a ball and leaving decent pitch marks. And guess what? Not a single indentation from my shoes. I would suggest this is more an issue with the greens at certain clubs than it is with the shoes themselves.

I would be interested to see what stance a club adopts if it opts to ban these shoes and anyone bought them through the shop at the club in question. I always remember years ago buying and Ian Poulter Design collarless golf shirt from the pro shop at my last club, and the jobsworth secretary confronting me on the 1st tee one Saturday as I prepared to tee off in a qualifier telling me I was inappropriately dressed when wearing it. I told him to reel his neck in and rather than have a pop at me he should stick his head round the door of the shop once in a while to see what they were selling.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 27, 2013)

Maybe a ban of hitting golf balls onto the greens should be the next step.


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 27, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Maybe a ban of hitting golf balls onto the greens should be the next step.
		
Click to expand...

Won't cause me too many issues, that............


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 27, 2013)

Billysboots said:



			Won't cause me too many issues, that............
		
Click to expand...

Me either :swing:


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 27, 2013)

KJT123 said:



			Email from club: 

"Dear Member
_
after 6 months of trying to ban the adizero tour shoe we have finally done it. The excuse that we are using is this:
_
It is apparent that there is damage being caused to the greens and on investigation it would seem that this is down to the new Adizero shoes. Their design is such that the spikes are raised and thus causing damage to the greens.

We are currently trying to negotiate with Adidas as to what can be done about this but in the meantime, Members who have a pair of these shoes are requested not to wear them on the course until we are able to establish a solution to this problem."
		
Click to expand...

My question to your club would be this. I only own these shoes so what am I now to wear on the course? Or am I meant to stop playing golf?


----------



## Rooter (Nov 27, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			My question to your club would be this. I only own these shoes so what am I now to wear on the course? Or am I meant to stop playing golf?
		
Click to expand...

Even better if they are still stocking them in the pro shop!!


----------



## Fish (Nov 27, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			My question to your club would be this. I only own these shoes so what am I now to wear on the course? Or am I meant to stop playing golf?
		
Click to expand...

I think your missing the point Adey, if these specific shoes are deemed and _proved_ to cause damage over and above other shoes, not all shoes but a selection of other popular shoes, then they must be more suited to summer only and as such are not fit for all year round golf, if they have not been sold on this premiss then they could be returned or exchanged.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 27, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			My question to your club would be this. I only own these shoes so what am I now to wear on the course? Or am I meant to stop playing golf?
		
Click to expand...

I'd ask Adidas and not your club - unless that is your club pro sold you them.  And if no luck then you buy another pair.  We are all golfers and golf isn't cheap so a new pair of shoes for winter use should be affordable.  After all - if your shoes fell apart or you lost them would you stop playing - no - you'd buy a new pair.  Just saying.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2013)

For people that have witnessed this "damage" by the shoes please post up a picture of the damage including a brief description of the "damage"


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Nov 27, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			For people that have witnessed this "damage" by the shoes please post up a picture of the damage including a brief description of the "damage"
		
Click to expand...

I get a hunch that you are sceptical. Not sure how I picked up on that though, very subtle


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2013)

CheltenhamHacker said:



			I get a hunch that you are sceptical. Not sure how I picked up on that though, very subtle 

Click to expand...

Have worn my on numerous greens around this area and apart from a slightly deeper indent at the Bedford last week have not seen or caused any damage at all


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Nov 27, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Have worn my on numerous greens around this area and apart from a slightly deeper indent at the Bedford last week have not seen or caused any damage at all
		
Click to expand...

But clearly there is some kind of issue. I have never ever heard of any complaints before this one with any other shoe so there must be something in it, you may not have seen it but people on this forum have and there's no smoke without fire.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			But clearly there is some kind of issue. I have never ever heard of any complaints before this one with any other shoe so there must be something in it, you may not have seen it but people on this forum have and there's no smoke without fire.
		
Click to expand...

Clearly I believe the issue is being blown out if proportion 

Reading through the thread and the issue isn't as bad as being suggested with a handful saying they have deeper indents but not one person actually describing the actual damage being caused. There is also a fair amount of people who wear the shoes and disputing what is being suggested - also other people have suggested that other makes if shoes also have indents on the course when the greens are wet.

So I'm going to suggest that it's not as clear as being suggested

Have you personally seen the damage being caused ?


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 27, 2013)

All people seem to be saying, however, is "there's a larger indentation, so it is causing damage" (some para-phrasing etc)

Have people hung about afterwards to watch to see if the grass "springs" back up as they normally would?  Probably not, as that raises the slow play issue!

I have worn mine at my track (hell, there were 2 of us "larger" types wearing them in the same three ball at the weekend and there were zero issues whatsoever


----------



## markgs (Nov 27, 2013)

road2ruin said:



			Not sure if this has been mentioned before at anyone else's club however there are rumours that my club are going to ban Adidas Adizero golf shoes during the winter months. The reasoning behind this is that they leave much deeper impressions in the greens whilst they're wet. 

I played this morning and wore my pair and I must admit compared to my playing partners the dents they put in the greens are much more noticeable and they really don't spring out as quickly when the greens are as wet as at present. 

It would be a pain for me as I find mine so comfortable and don't really want to have to go out and buy a pair just for winter. Has anyone else ever come across this sort of feeling against these shoes?
		
Click to expand...

I must admit i had a round last week with a guy who had a pair on and i have never seen such marks on the green. Ok for summer though


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Nov 27, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Clearly I believe the issue is being blown out if proportion 

Reading through the thread and the issue isn't as bad as being suggested with a handful saying they have deeper indents but not one person actually describing the actual damage being caused. There is also a fair amount of people who wear the shoes and disputing what is being suggested - also other people have suggested that other makes if shoes also have indents on the course when the greens are wet.

So I'm going to suggest that it's not as clear as being suggested

Have you personally seen the damage being caused ?
		
Click to expand...

No I haven't, but then I don't think I've ever seen anyone wearing them. I'm not saying there IS a problem, but I've never known anyone to say they changed any other shoes half way through a round because of the damage they are doing. I've also never known a club to ban a certain type of shoe so I'm inclined to believe there is some kind of issue. Possibly not as bad as being made out, but an issue none the less.

Maybe it's the way some people walk Similar to the thread about leaking shoes that I have never experienced but several have.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2013)

Again there is that word - damage 

Is an indent in the green from spikes and shoes now classed as damage - has it been upgraded from wear and tear


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 27, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Again there is that word - damage 

Is an indent in the green from spikes and shoes now classed as damage - has it been upgraded from wear and tear
		
Click to expand...

Are you a salesman for Adidas? I only ask as you seem dead set on denying there is any issue with the Adizero despite several people having witnessed it and at least 2 clubs that we know of having seen some kind of problem.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2013)

ColchesterFC said:



			Are you a salesman for Adidas? I only ask as you seem dead set on denying there is any issue with the Adizero despite several people having witnessed it and at least 2 clubs that we know of having seen some kind of problem.
		
Click to expand...

Trying to find out exactly what this damage is


----------



## User20205 (Nov 27, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			For people that have witnessed this "damage" by the shoes please post up a picture of the damage including a brief description of the "damage"
		
Click to expand...

Proof!!! Witnessed at royal iford bridge today after a load of adidassed wearing, taylormade tour bag using types played !!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2013)

therod said:



			Proof!!! Witnessed at royal iford bridge today after a load of adidassed wearing, taylormade tour bag using types played !!

View attachment 8327

Click to expand...

The scoundrels !!! Is that a Ping jacket I see him wearing though !!


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 27, 2013)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'd ask Adidas and not your club - unless that is your club pro sold you them.  And if no luck then you buy another pair.  We are all golfers and golf isn't cheap so a new pair of shoes for winter use should be affordable.  After all - if your shoes fell apart or you lost them would you stop playing - no - you'd buy a new pair.  Just saying.
		
Click to expand...

i can just wear another pair, so not a problem to me. What about the golfer that is on a tight budget, telling him to buy a new pair just before Christmas or not play is a bit harsh.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 27, 2013)

MadAdey said:



			i can just wear another pair, so not a problem to me. What about the golfer that is on a tight budget, telling him to buy a new pair just before Christmas or not play is a bit harsh.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry - just what I have been told when I suggested that some golfers maybe couldn't afford to buy other sorts of kit - we all play golf - golf gear is expensive - so buying something for say Â£40 shouldn't be an issue.  I don't agree btw.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 27, 2013)

In my case, the issue was with a build up of material around the pods in which the softspikes were house leading to very deep indentations on greens, that didn't look like they'd come out before the group behind git to the green.  This was with a particular style of Ecco sole unit.  I have others that don't build up like this, and don't leave the indentations on the greens.  So...

Same me
Same course
Same greens
Similar winter conditions
Different shoes
Different levels of indentation.

As far as I am concerned, that is proof positive that different shoe sole designs can cause an issue, and I can believe it is an issue with Adizero's because of the way the softspike receptacle is raised above the general level of the sole.  In soft conditions those softspikes are going to be forced further into the green until the broad area of the sole supports the players weight, and if the softspikes are clogged it will be like using football boots with very big studs.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Nov 27, 2013)

My mate was thinking of buying some Adizero's and I've told him to maybe reconsider. If a few clubs hear about this supposed damage and start banning them then it will be a waste of money. 

To add to the post, should people of the larger variety be banned from golf courses as surely they would cause more damage to greens than someone who weighs lets say 5 stone less???


----------



## HickoryShaft (Nov 27, 2013)

DAVEYBOY said:



			My mate was thinking of buying some Adizero's and I've told him to maybe reconsider. If a few clubs hear about this supposed damage and start banning them then it will be a waste of money. 

To add to the post, should people of the larger variety be banned from golf courses as surely they would cause more damage to greens than someone who weighs lets say 5 stone less??? 

Click to expand...

Can I carry on playing if I strap a couple of tennis racquets to my feet to spread the weight?


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Nov 27, 2013)

HickoryShaft said:



			Can I carry on playing if I strap a couple of tennis racquets to my feet to spread the weight?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if they will pass the dress code I'm afraid. Maybe bring a set of ski's incase :thup:

Maybe TM could bring out some Ski's that are powered by Rocket fuel or something similar. Perhaps they could be called Speed Blades? They would be great you could SLDR around the course on them...


----------



## Dave B (Nov 27, 2013)

I've just got my Adizero's out a pair of Puma GTX and my Footjoy Superlites.

The Adidas have 10 cleats seated on a raised footing which leave the cleats between 10mm and 12mm from the sole.

The sole of the shoe is totally flat with no raised rubber spikes/grips between the cleats to help support the sole. All of the weight is on the studs and the sole is narrower than the other two shoes.

The Puma has 8 studs but more importantly there is an abundance of rubber spikes/grips on the sole which helps to take the weight of the shoe meaning that the spikes are only raised 5.3mm from the rubber supporting spikes/grips.

The Footjoys have 6 cleats but again have an abundance of rubber spikes/grips to help support the shoe so that the cleats are only raised 6.7mm

Because all of your weight is borne by the spikes of the Adidas, without any other support on soft greens the spikes can sink 12mm into the green whereas with the other designs you are looking at 5.3mm and 6.7mm respectively.

They definitely leave a noticeably deeper imprint on soft greens and another point I would highlight is that the spike design does not help as they are hard and have a longer than standard spike length. The Footjoys have soft spikes and although the Puma spikes are as hard as the Adidas they aren't as long and have a flatter design that is kinder to the greens.

In summary I have found that the Adidas do leave a deeper imprint and can cause more damage to soft greens than a similar shoe design. They do have superb grip but so do the other two shoes. 

I do like the comfort and style however with the adverse publicity I do think that Adidas should design a specific set of spikes that are suitable for use on winter greens and that would solve the problem.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 28, 2013)

I wonder if the damage our greenkeepers found on our greens was not actually what they thought it was i.e. general build up of ice on the soft spikes of any old shoe - but rather linked to this shoe.  I'll snap a pic of the picture showing the damage to our greens that is in our entrance hall. Big and deep intentations - like unrepaired pitch marks.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 20, 2013)

Just an update to let you all know that our club has ended up banning Adizero's for the foreseeable future. 

http://egcagronomy.blogspot.co.uk

Personally, the picture on the site looks like the marks the shoes have been making when ice has gathered on the spikes, but nonetheless can see the reasoning behind. You only have to look at the picture to see the reasoning to be fair ...

Footjoy's through the winter for me!


----------



## CMAC (Dec 20, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Just an update to let you all know that our club has ended up banning Adizero's for the foreseeable future. 

http://egcagronomy.blogspot.co.uk

Personally, the picture on the site looks like the marks the shoes have been making when ice has gathered on the spikes, but nonetheless can see the reasoning behind. You only have to look at the picture to see the reasoning to be fair ...

Footjoy's through the winter for me!
		
Click to expand...

ice has gathered on any shoe I've ever worn, seems a tad OTT of your club to say its Adizero only.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 20, 2013)

CMAC said:



			ice has gathered on any shoe I've ever worn, seems a tad OTT of your club to say its Adizero only.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, but am only guessing on that pic. Mine have been leaving big marks (not as big as that) without ice hence me putting them away for the winter. Only thing I will say re:ice is that my FJ's aren't as raised off the ground as Dave B talks about in post 202 which means that a sheet of ice is created, as opposed to 10 definite lumps.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 20, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Just an update to let you all know that our club has ended up banning Adizero's for the foreseeable future. 

http://egcagronomy.blogspot.co.uk

Personally, the picture on the site looks like the marks the shoes have been making when ice has gathered on the spikes, but nonetheless can see the reasoning behind. You only have to look at the picture to see the reasoning to be fair ...

Footjoy's through the winter for me!
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, that is pretty bad. I've never seen anything like that at our place but then I've never seen anyone wearing Adizeros. It's interesting that they say there has been a lot of talk in the greenkeeping world, I wonder how many more clubs have taken this step?


----------



## car.crash (Dec 20, 2013)

Cheap shoes for the rest of us now


----------



## shivas irons (Dec 20, 2013)

I mentioned to a local pro the other day the problem people were having with these shoes and he said the worst issue with them is changing the plastic spikes, apparently when you need to replace them its virtually impossible to replace the spikes and some shoes have had to be replaced, has anybody had this issue?


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 20, 2013)

Crikey never seem anything like that when wearing them. Doesn't even look like spikes shape to me, as said above they look like have ice/frost stick to them as the shape looks rounded rather than flat.


----------



## Durango (Dec 20, 2013)

The exact same marks are made on our greens when ice collects on the spikes, it's not one particular shoe that does it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 20, 2013)

Can the spikes be changed on the new Adizero tours to a different type, anyone know???


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 20, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			Can the spikes be changed on the new Adizero tours to a different type, anyone know???
		
Click to expand...

No reason why they can't be changed ... but no reason to change them either, as the issue seems to be the amount they protrude from the sole, not specifically the spikes themselves.

If you hold  a 10 spike and a 6 spike version you can see quite a difference between the soles. The 10 spike ones seems to protrude much much more from the sole than the 6 spike one.


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 20, 2013)

BTatHome said:



			No reason why they can't be changed ... but no reason to change them either, as the issue seems to be the amount they protrude from the sole, not specifically the spikes themselves.

If you hold  a 10 spike and a 6 spike version you can see quite a difference between the soles. The 10 spike ones seems to protrude much much more from the sole than the 6 spike one.
		
Click to expand...

Your correct.  I have the 10 spike version and they do protrude quite  a bit. They also collect all sorts of debris , and I do seem to get taller as the round goes on. 
The question is did the manufacturers know about the impending problem , and was the price lowered just to get rid of their stock before the news broke . When I purchased my Adizero tours they had been reduced from Â£120 to Â£75, so was I conned ??????:angry:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2013)

shivas irons said:



			I mentioned to a local pro the other day the problem people were having with these shoes and he said the worst issue with them is changing the plastic spikes, apparently when you need to replace them its virtually impossible to replace the spikes and some shoes have had to be replaced, has anybody had this issue?
		
Click to expand...

Replaced my twice now with ease

And if my shoes are banned and not welcome then that means I'm not welcome at these golf clubs

Played with mine again this morning and we all made the same intends into the greens.


----------



## dewsweeper (Dec 20, 2013)

'None so blind' etc,etc.
Dewsweeper


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 20, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Replaced my twice now with ease

*And if my shoes are banned and not welcome then that means I'm not welcome at these golf clubs*

Played with mine again this morning and we all made the same intends into the greens.
		
Click to expand...

A little childish don't you think?

There is clear evidence at Jimbob's club that Adizero's are causing damage, you clearly dispute the damage, but I don't think there is much to dispute


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			A little childish don't you think?

There is clear evidence at Jimbob's club that Adizero's are causing damage, you clearly dispute the damage, but I don't think there is much to dispute
		
Click to expand...

Not at all - I'm not buying new shoes just to play certain courses. I'll prefer not to play the course.

Those marks are from ice forming on peoples spikes hence why there is no spike marks - the give then same marks as balls landing on the green. If the greens are that soft they should be closed.


----------



## Fish (Dec 20, 2013)

I get no such build up with my AQL's and wearing Pro Stingers, as such if, as has been described, you get a substantial build up of ice and debris, then clearly they have been designed more for summer wear than winter but declined to mention this in their marketing!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2013)

Seen build up of ice on every single make of shoes my FC wear when the ground us frozen 

The ice will naturally grab onto the service of any spike


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 20, 2013)

Fish, the pro stingers are not standard fit though. I don't think I've seen any soft spike not collect ice/frost.


----------



## Fish (Dec 20, 2013)

BTatHome said:



			Fish, the pro stingers are not standard fit though. I don't think I've seen any soft spike not collect ice/frost.
		
Click to expand...

I know, when I had the normal soft spikes in it was like walking on platforms and ice would fall off on the greens, you had to tap your feet together before going on the green, was advised to try the Pro Stingers and I've never looked back, excellent grip, nothing congeals and great on icy mats :thup:


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			I know, when I had the normal soft spikes in it was like walking on platforms and ice would fall off on the greens, you had to tap your feet together before going on the green, was advised to try the Pro Stingers and I've never looked back, excellent grip, nothing congeals and great on icy mats :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I agree with all of that, but hated the feel and sound of them on our paths and other had areas.


----------



## Fish (Dec 20, 2013)

BTatHome said:



			I agree with all of that, but hated the feel and sound of them on our paths and other had areas.
		
Click to expand...

I walk to the side of the paths on the grass out on the course, we have gravel paths which I don't agree with as it gets transferred onto tee boxes, coming out of the changing rooms though I feel like a Sargent Major on the parade ground about to beastie a few people, crunch, crunch, crunch, puts the fear of god into them :rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 20, 2013)

Are the pro-stinger stud/spikes compatible with the Adizero tour shoes.??


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 20, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			Are the pro-stinger stud/spikes compatible with the Adizero tour shoes.??
		
Click to expand...

Forget that, I just checked and compatible p/stinger spikes are available and have been ordered from www.golf spike. 
 When and if they arrive I'll post the results.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 20, 2013)

I played with a fat bloke today, and he wore addidas shoes. Flipping heck did he make a mess of the greens. I had Ecco tour hybrid shoes on, and rossy had some footjoys on. We made little impact on the greens, Geordie kev destroyed them, with massive dents. A combination of weight and rubbish designed shoes was damaging.

Ban fatties wearing addidas, that's the answer!


----------



## 1948griff (Dec 20, 2013)

Don't see how you can ban a pair of shoes.  I'll leave a bigger indent with adizero's then some one with size 11 feet who weighs 11st but most probably a smaller indent than someone who is 15st with size 8 feet.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 20, 2013)

One of the photos of one of our greens in our clubhouse lobby with request that golfers ensure they knock ice off their shoes before walking on the greens. No suggestion that it's due due any type of shoe.  However this looks worse than I can recall seeing in the past...


----------



## williamalex1 (Dec 20, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			I played with a fat bloke today, and he wore addidas shoes. Flipping heck did he make a mess of the greens. I had Ecco tour hybrid shoes on, and rossy had some footjoys on. We made little impact on the greens, Geordie kev destroyed them, with massive dents. A combination of weight and rubbish designed shoes was damaging.

Ban fatties wearing addidas, that's the answer!
		
Click to expand...

I have the Ecco hybrids but they don't have a great grip when on a steep wet slippery slope , and I'm quite cuddly [fat].


----------



## Spuddy (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm surprised main greens are being used when the course is icy


----------



## Doh (Dec 21, 2013)

We never go off our greens even when they are frozen, it never seems to do any damage in all the years I've played on them.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 21, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not at all - I'm not buying new shoes just to play certain courses. I'll prefer not to play the course.

Those marks are from ice forming on peoples spikes hence why there is no spike marks - the give then same marks as balls landing on the green. If the greens are that soft they should be closed.
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree that it appears to be dents by ice build up on studs, however, the stud design will contribute to how it builds up. On all of my FJs the ice builds up as an even layer accross the whole sole not just around the studs.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2013)

There doesn't seem to be a definitive answer to frozen greens. Some clubs are off them at the first sign of cold weather and some stay on all year regardless. Does construction have a bearing on it..?
As to shoe issue, I looked at some in AG the other day and the whole sole/spikes seemed much "deeper" than any others - by a considerable Marin. Whether this makes the difference I know not and I've never seen anyone wearing them at our place - and our biggest problem on the greens is the huge pitch marks.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 21, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I don't disagree that it appears to be dents by ice build up on studs, however, the stud design will contribute to how it builds up. On all of my FJs the ice builds up as an even layer accross the whole sole not just around the studs.
		
Click to expand...

Are you saying your FJs because they spread evenly they don't make indentations on greens?
Because mine do.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 21, 2013)

pokerjoke said:



			Are you saying your FJs because they spread evenly they don't make indentations on greens?
Because mine do.
		
Click to expand...

I tend to glide across the greens 

It was just a theory really, the marks shown on Ealing's website look like dents made by studs surrounded by ice, I've never noticed a build just around my studs and never seen any indentations like that on our greens made by me or anyone else (who may or may not be wearing Adizeros).


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 21, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			I tend to glide across the greens 

It was just a theory really, the marks shown on Ealing's website look like dents made by studs surrounded by ice, I've never noticed a build just around my studs and never seen any indentations like that on our greens made by me or anyone else (who may or may not be wearing Adizeros).
		
Click to expand...

Yup, would agree with this. All shoes are getting ice at this time of year but my FJ's tend to create a 'layer' which, despite being not the most helpful when trying to keep your balance, doesn't do half as much damage. My AdiZero's leave 10 definite spike marks as the ice only gathers on this bit, rather than the sole, because of how much the studs stick out.


----------



## Durango (Dec 21, 2013)

My Footjoy dryjoys collect ice around the studs as do my mates AQLs, both were making marks on the greens like the photo posted.


----------



## Dave B (Dec 21, 2013)

I have FJ's Adidas and a pair of Puma's the Adizero's spikes are raised more prominently and the spike design is sharp so it actually digs into soft greens. I believe that it is the raised spike housing combined with the sharp deep spikes that contribute to the issue.

I've also never know a shoe to collect leaves like the Adizero Tours as you can get a layer of up to four or five leaves which the spikes don't let go of so you have to physically pull the leaves off the spikes.

A simple redesign of the spike would solve the issue


----------



## CMAC (Dec 21, 2013)

Dave B said:



			I have FJ's Adidas and a pair of Puma's the Adizero's spikes are raised more prominently and the spike design is sharp so it actually digs into soft greens. I believe that it is the raised spike housing combined with the sharp deep spikes that contribute to the issue.

*I've also never know a shoe to collect leaves like the Adizero Tours as you can get a layer of up to four or five leaves which the spikes don't let go of so you have to physically pull the leaves off the spikes.
*
A simple redesign of the spike would solve the issue
		
Click to expand...

I've had loads of footjoys over the years, they all do the same thing


----------



## mefromhere (Dec 21, 2013)

If you play on main greens in the winter you are going to leave marks. When the greens dry out over the day the should spring back and disappear. If they don't then the greens aren't in a good enough state to play on


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 22, 2013)

After the huge amounts of rain we had over the last week I never noticed any issues on our greens this morning with adizero ( 2 out of four players with them on, another with a360 and one with FJ). Nobody left any marks.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 22, 2013)

BTatHome said:



			After the huge amounts of rain we had over the last week I never noticed any issues on our greens this morning with adizero ( 2 out of four players with them on, another with a360 and one with FJ). Nobody left any marks.
		
Click to expand...

The issue appears to be ice build up, I'm guessing there was no frost this morning in Hampshire?


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 22, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			The issue appears to be ice build up, I'm guessing there was no frost this morning in Hampshire?
		
Click to expand...

correct there was no frost and I also mentioned earlier that it looked like ice damage, but the communication from Ealing doesn't mention a ban when frosty, just an outright ban. With all the rain we've had, the greens were much softer than we usually have, and yet still no 'damage' from any spikes.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 22, 2013)

BTatHome said:



			correct there was no frost and I also mentioned earlier that it looked like ice damage, but the communication from Ealing doesn't mention a ban when frosty, just an outright ban. With all the rain we've had, the greens were much softer than we usually have, and yet still no 'damage' from any spikes.
		
Click to expand...

No true, that's a fair point. 

Interestingly, our practice green had similar marks on them this morning yet there has been no sign of frost for a few days and the marks were spread out around the green. No sign of anything similar on the course though, all very strange


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Dec 22, 2013)

williamalex1 said:



			Your correct.  I have the 10 spike version and they do protrude quite  a bit. They also collect all sorts of debris , and I do seem to get taller as the round goes on. 
The question is did the manufacturers know about the impending problem , and was the price lowered just to get rid of their stock before the news broke . When I purchased my Adizero tours they had been reduced from Â£120 to Â£75, so was I conned ??????:angry:

Click to expand...

Version 2 out next year, similar sole


----------



## Darhigh (Dec 23, 2013)

Check out the pic - not normal !
http://egcagronomy.blogspot.com/?spref=tw


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 23, 2013)

Darhigh said:



			Check out the pic - not normal !
http://egcagronomy.blogspot.com/?spref=tw

Click to expand...

Sorry but I'm not having that. No way was that caused by Adizeros.


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 23, 2013)

It was already posted earlier .. that's why the discussion is ongoing.


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Dec 23, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sorry but I'm not having that. No way was that caused by Adizeros.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, was done by a french lad that plays early morning ... pics taken not long after


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 23, 2013)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Yup, was done by a french lad that plays early morning ... pics taken not long after
		
Click to expand...

God dam them French :angry:


----------



## mefromhere (Dec 23, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sorry but I'm not having that. No way was that caused by Adizeros.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree with that. You can see the Adizero marks as they are the circles made up of 6 smaller marks on the green. But the pitchmark looking ones that are just dents in the ground aren't Adizero but are still clearly causing dents in the ground!


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 23, 2013)

mefromhere said:



			Completely agree with that. You can see the Adizero marks as they are the circles made up of 6 smaller marks on the green. But the pitchmark looking ones that are just dents in the ground aren't Adizero but are still clearly causing dents in the ground!
		
Click to expand...

I would go wit that also. Look at the marks, some are from adizero shoes due to the shape, but the others look nothing like them. The Adidas ones stand out from the others due to the shape of the stud mark. I have seen my self once leave marks like that on a green a few weeks ago so I know what they look like first hand. But then again, the other 2 lads I was playing with also left indents in the green. One was wearing footjoy and the other one wearing nike, so all shoes do that when the greens are soft and wet.

It is simple though, just avoid those courses and if you play at one then ask the club to supply you with an alternative pair of shoes, or give you a rebate on your membership fees as they are stopping you from playing.

I do not deny that these shoes are leaving marks on the greens, but then again so are other makes when the greens are soft and wet.


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 23, 2013)

How soft are the greens in question?!  That's ridiculous that they are that soft.  Plenty wear Adizeros and cause no issues here, so can't help but think there is something more wrong with the greens


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Dec 23, 2013)

Wabinez said:



			How soft are the greens in question?!  That's ridiculous that they are that soft.  Plenty wear Adizeros and cause no issues here, so can't help but think there is something more wrong with the greens
		
Click to expand...

Ealing's greens are arguably some of the best in the area, if not beyond, so I would doubt there is an issue there


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2013)

They are not from the spikes - someone has collected ice on the spikes and they have made the indents 

Basically someone doesn't realise the need to knock the ice off 

But the greens are prob very soft


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Dec 28, 2013)

The new FJ's seem to have the spikes right on the outer edge of the sole at the front, similar to the adiZero's.  Surely these won't be banned by that club also?

Played in my Puma's yesterday morning, playing partners had adiZero's and 2 x adidas 360's and all left imprints......


----------



## CMAC (Dec 28, 2013)

its all a storm in a D cup


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 28, 2013)

CMAC said:



			its all a storm in a D cup
		
Click to expand...

I'd of noticed a D cup !


----------



## Khamelion (Dec 28, 2013)

BTatHome said:



			I'd of noticed a D cup ! 

Click to expand...

If someone had left dents the size of a D cup, then I would guess that 1) the greens are very soft and 2) they had fallen forward while down on they haunches lining up a put


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 28, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They are not from the spikes - someone has collected ice on the spikes and they have made the indents 

Basically someone doesn't realise the need to knock the ice off 

But the greens are prob very soft
		
Click to expand...

Well there were three of us playing on Boxing Day, there was no ice, only one was wearing Adizero's and only one of us was leaving marks.  And if I am not leaving a mark on the greens, and I wasn't, then they are not unduly soft.  The design means that the pressure is transmitted via 6 points rather than the entire sole, hence the issues.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Jan 6, 2014)

New model....


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 6, 2014)

Surely its how heavy you are that makes a difference? I am sure a 19 stone foot stomper will be more damaging than a flyweight.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			New model....
	View attachment 8647

Click to expand...

Umm not sure what to make of them - then again I wasn't that overly fond of the Adizeros when they first came out. Hope they don't go too flashy


----------



## NST (Jan 6, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Surely its how heavy you are that makes a difference? I am sure a 19 stone foot stomper will be more damaging than a flyweight.
		
Click to expand...

We played in spain last month, greens had been watered and we started to notice spike marks as we left greens ( we were first group out). We assumed the marks were let by Jim, 6'8" and 25 stone. But then noticed it was billy leaving them 13/14 stone. Guess what Billy had on his feet.


----------



## guest100718 (Jan 6, 2014)

NST said:



			We played in spain last month, greens had been watered and we started to notice spike marks as we left greens ( we were first group out). We assumed the marks were let by Jim, 6'8" and 25 stone. But then noticed it was billy leaving them 13/14 stone. Guess what Billy had on his feet.
		
Click to expand...

I'll take a risky punt and say golf shoes?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 6, 2014)

NST said:



			We played in spain last month, greens had been watered and we started to notice spike marks as we left greens ( we were first group out). We assumed the marks were let by Jim, 6'8" and 25 stone. But then noticed it was billy leaving them 13/14 stone. Guess what Billy had on his feet.
		
Click to expand...

These?

http://www.golfgators.com/


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			These?

http://www.golfgators.com/

Click to expand...

WTF are those things !


----------



## danbaylis (Jan 6, 2014)

I was talking to pro before Xmas and they were saying the same that Adizero are ruining the greens, really noticable difference. I found it slightly ironic given they had a sale on them and probably supplied the offending shoes.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 6, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well there were three of us playing on Boxing Day, there was no ice, only one was wearing Adizero's and only one of us was leaving marks.  And if I am not leaving a mark on the greens, and I wasn't, then they are not unduly soft.  The design means that the pressure is transmitted via 6 points rather than the entire sole, hence the issues.
		
Click to expand...

^

This!


----------



## Stuey01 (Jan 6, 2014)

jimbob.someroo said:



			Yup, was done by a french lad that plays early morning ... pics taken not long after
		
Click to expand...

Ban the French!

My adipure's ice up a ridiculous amount when it's frosty, it's a right pain in the hole bashing ice off them every few minutes.. Thinking about getting some of those Ecco biom hybrids with rubber nubbins on the bottom. Anybody have any experience of them in winter? What's the traction like?


----------



## El Bandito (Jan 6, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			Ban the French!

My adipure's ice up a ridiculous amount when it's frosty, it's a right pain in the hole bashing ice off them every few minutes.. Thinking about getting some of those Ecco biom hybrids with rubber nubbins on the bottom. Anybody have any experience of them in winter? What's the traction like?
		
Click to expand...

Got some footjoy spikeless and some Ashworth spikeless - both grip ok.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 6, 2014)

Stuey01 said:



			Ban the French!

My adipure's ice up a ridiculous amount when it's frosty, it's a right pain in the hole bashing ice off them every few minutes.. Thinking about getting some of those Ecco biom hybrids with rubber nubbins on the bottom. Anybody have any experience of them in winter? What's the traction like?
		
Click to expand...

I have the biom hybrids and they don't give a good grip when going up or down any kind of hill when its wet or icy. So I change to spikes in the winter. They also took a long time to break in.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

I found the Ashworth Cardiffs to be very slippy when the ground got soft and wet


----------



## Stuey01 (Jan 6, 2014)

Well that plan's out the window then. There's a few points on my course where I've nearly gone arse over tit even with spikes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

The new ones 

http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/tours-and-news/industry/532516/adidas-golf-unveils-adizero-one.html


----------



## Darhigh (Jan 6, 2014)

If the first design is being banned at clubs and 
the new design hasn't addressed the problem why does anyone
want to spend another Â£130 on the new ones?
News of the problems obviously didn't reach their designersðŸ˜„


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

Darhigh said:



			If the first design is being banned at clubs and 
the new design hasn't addressed the problem why does anyone
want to spend another Â£130 on the new ones?
News of the problems obviously didn't reach their designersðŸ˜„
		
Click to expand...

And FJ have released new shoes along the same sort of design. 

Possibly the problem isn't as bad as being made out


----------



## CMAC (Jan 6, 2014)

Darhigh said:



*If the first design is being banned at clubs and 
the new design hasn't addressed the problem* why does anyone
want to spend another Â£130 on the new ones?
News of the problems obviously didn't reach their designersðŸ˜„
		
Click to expand...

it's a perceived problem I think, and appears to be only by a few and on soft greens. I've stated before my FJ's have caused similar marks and the Adizeros I now have don't.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 6, 2014)

My Nikes leave a mark .. may not be down to the shoes tho


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't understand why some forummers are so reluctant to accept that there might be a problem with this style of shoe. Despite at least one course banning them and more than one person on here replying that they have seen first hand that the Adizero (and I would assume other shoes with a similar sole design) have been causing damage. There seems to be a bit of a General Melchett from Blackadder moment going on - "If nothing else works, a total pig-headed unwillingness to look facts in the face will see us through". How much evidence do some people need before they will accept that there might be an issue with the design?


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 6, 2014)

Probably the fact that people have seen other shoes doing the same 'damage' and also some people not seeing any damage at all when they are wearing them.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 6, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			I don't understand why some forummers are so reluctant to accept that there might be a problem with this style of shoe.
		
Click to expand...

Because for some - views on clothing that can be *portrayed* as _traditional_ do not count when they have spent money on such as 'fashionable' and 'expensive' new shoes.  And in the land of 'me-me' the views of others don't count.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 6, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			I don't understand why some forummers are so reluctant to accept that there *might* be a problem with this style of shoe. Despite at least one course banning them and more than one person on here replying that they have seen first hand that the Adizero (and I would assume other shoes with a similar sole design) have been causing damage. There seems to be a bit of a General Melchett from Blackadder moment going on - "If nothing else works, a total pig-headed unwillingness to *look facts in the face* will see us through". How much evidence do some people need before they will accept that there might be an issue with the design?

Click to expand...

might is the key word!

Facts? what facts? 1 or 2 courses have banned them? what about the hundreds of courses that havent, and the golfers that don't see any issues with them? these are also facts.

The 'eveidence' so far appears to be some indentations caused by ice build up on the soles, something that happens with pretty much every golf shoe


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 6, 2014)

CMAC said:



			might is the key word!

Facts? what facts? 1 or 2 courses have banned them? what about the hundreds of courses that havent, and the golfers that don't see any issues with them? these are also facts.

The 'eveidence' so far appears to be some indentations caused by ice build up on the soles, something that happens with pretty much every golf shoe

Click to expand...

Ok poorly worded. I'll rephrase.......I don't understand why some forummers are so reluctant to accept that there *IS *a problem with this style of shoe.

Just because you haven't seen something with your own eyes doesn't mean it isn't true. The facts are that they have been banned from at least 2 courses that I am aware of and more than one person on here has seen the damage first hand (without going back through the whole thread Blue in Munich - Post 261) and said it wasn't due to ice. How much evidence would you need to see before accepting that there may be an issue? Are you a member of the Flat Earth Society as well or is it simply your job as an Adidas Adizero salesman that prevents you from accepting it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			I don't understand why some forummers are so reluctant to accept that there might be a problem with this style of shoe. Despite at least one course banning them and more than one person on here replying that they have seen first hand that the Adizero (and I would assume other shoes with a similar sole design) have been causing damage. There seems to be a bit of a General Melchett from Blackadder moment going on - "If nothing else works, a total pig-headed unwillingness to look facts in the face will see us through". How much evidence do some people need before they will accept that there might be an issue with the design?

Click to expand...

One course in how many thousands around the world ? A couple of formers in how many hundreds of thousand golfers ? 

If it was such a big problem then we would be seeing a lot more of the issue in more areas of the web and we would be hearing and reading multiple articles about it 

If it was that much of an issue then why would FJ produce similar design and Adidas bring out new models 

Because we haven't I'm in the "nothing it worry about camp" and an overreaction from one course


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 6, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			Ok poorly worded. I'll rephrase.......I don't understand why some forummers are so reluctant to accept that there *IS *a problem with this style of shoe.

Just because you haven't seen something with your own eyes doesn't mean it isn't true. The facts are that they have been banned from at least 2 courses that I am aware of and more than one person on here has seen the damage first hand (without going back through the whole thread Blue in Munich - Post 261) and said it wasn't due to ice. How much evidence would you need to see before accepting that there may be an issue? Are you a member of the Flat Earth Society as well or is it simply your job as an Adidas Adizero salesman that prevents you from accepting it? 

Click to expand...

I wear them & don't see any problem,that's enough evidence for me. 
If Blue in Munich said he saw a leprechaun moonwalking down the fairway does that mean it's true?
(No offence Blue in Munich)


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I wear them & don't see any problem,that's enough evidence for me.
		
Click to expand...

I smoke 20 a day and don't have cancer. That doesn't mean that smoking doesn't cause cancer.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			I smoke 20 a day and don't have cancer. That doesn't mean that smoking doesn't cause cancer.
		
Click to expand...

So why hasn't the problem been more widespread ? Why has there been only one course banning them ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 6, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			I smoke 20 a day and don't have cancer. That doesn't mean that smoking doesn't cause cancer.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's the same
You sure it's only tobacco?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Yeah that's the same
You sure it's only tobacco?
		
Click to expand...

Just pointing out that just because I haven't experienced it myself it doesn't make it any less true.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 6, 2014)

I would ban them on looks alone. They look like blooming football boots. Worlds gone mad!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So why hasn't the problem been more widespread ? Why has there been only one course banning them ?
		
Click to expand...

Do a google search for "adizero shoes damage greens" and you'll see it isn't just a couple of people on here who have noticed it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 6, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Do a google search for "adizero shoes damage greens" and you'll see it isn't just a couple of people on here who have noticed it
		
Click to expand...

Any other courses ban them yet ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 6, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I wear them & don't see any problem,that's enough evidence for me. 
If Blue in Munich said he saw a leprechaun moonwalking down the fairway does that mean it's true?
(No offence Blue in Munich)
		
Click to expand...

None taken Pin-seeker.  But it was true.  The guy in question is a regular playing partner who had a different set of Adidas shoes on this Sunday.  Asked where the Adizeros were, he said he wasn't happy with the marks they were leaving and has benched them for the winter.

I'm fully aware that if spikes or cleats ice up they can cause similar problems if players don't knock the ice off, but it isn't the only thing that causes the issue & in this case the Adizeros definitely did.  Wish I'd remembered the phone that day, would have taken some shots to show both the marks and the fact that there was no ice involved, and I'd have got a shot of the moonwalking leprechaun.....


----------



## CMAC (Jan 6, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			None taken Pin-seeker.  But it was true.  The guy in question is *a regular playing partner who had a different set of Adidas shoes on this Sunday.  Asked where the Adizeros were, he said he wasn't happy with the marks they were leaving and has benched them for the winter.*

I'm fully aware that if spikes or cleats ice up they can cause similar problems if players don't knock the ice off, but it isn't the only thing that causes the issue & in this case the Adizeros definitely did.  Wish I'd remembered the phone that day, would have taken some shots to show both the marks and the fact that there was no ice involved, and I'd have got a shot of the moonwalking leprechaun.....

Click to expand...

right! that's good enough for me :thup: irrefutable evidence, the defence rests


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 6, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Any other courses ban them yet ?
		
Click to expand...

Like I said, a quick google search is your friend. Apparently a club called the Vale has a ban on them


----------



## Dave B (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm just over 12 stone and have the tours and won't be wearing them again until the greens firm up after noticing how much of an imprint these leave on soft greens. As stated in my previous post it's the raised stud design combined with the long sharp cleats that cause the damage.

It has nothing to do with ice.

Putting it simply the cleats dig in, grip and then when you walk off the cleats have to come out. This combined with the stud depth can damage soft greens. 

The cleats on my Footjoy's and Puma's simply grip. In addition the Puma's and Footjoys have additional raised grips that limit the amount of sink on the shoe. The Adizero's simply have the studs and sole plate, there is nothing but the weight distribution across the 10 cleats to stop them sinking to the full stud depth of 11mm. 

The worst damage occurs when the golfer lines up for a put and then re-adjusts his footing, leaving a series of imprints where your feet have been. I haven't worn mine since a playing partner pointed it out.


----------



## cookelad (Jan 7, 2014)

CMAC said:



			The 'eveidence' so far appears to be some indentations caused by ice build up on the soles, something that happens with pretty much every golf shoe

Click to expand...

There was no ice on the greens in Spain in October when the two guys in our group decided not to wear their Adizeros because of the damage they were causing to the greens!


----------



## Vice (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks like they've changed the cleats on the new version...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Vice said:



			Looks like they've changed the cleats on the new version...







Click to expand...

That's the new type stud I fitted to my Adizero tours , but I've not had a chance to check if they make any difference .


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 12, 2014)

Wore my new pair of Tours this morning for my first knock of 2014.

Have to say these things are supremely comfortable and supple.

Normally it takes me 5 or so rounds to break shoes in, but not these.

No damage to the greens either, even with ice stuck to the bottom of them. Will see what happens on clay based mushy greens.


----------



## Fish (Jan 14, 2014)

CMAC said:



			might is the key word!

Facts? what facts? 1 or 2 courses have banned them? what about the hundreds of courses that havent, and the golfers that don't see any issues with them? these are also facts.

The 'eveidence' so far appears to be some indentations caused by ice build up on the soles, something that happens with pretty much every golf shoe

Click to expand...

Well I saw it first hand today.

One of the lads in my 4-ball where we played today at Brampton Heath in a winter series open had the Adizero Tours on and they left huge indentations on the green. I had my AQL's on with Pro Stingers in and they left little or no marks, No2 had on Ecco Bioms and left no marks, No3 had on some FJ's of sorts and left no marks, but, the lad who had the Adizero Tours on, and is no heavier than me, in fact considerably lighter, the marks and indentations were excessive and still well in attendance as we left the greens!

Its a heathland course, no ice or frost today, the greens were excellent and scary fast.  

There is definitely something in this!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 14, 2014)

What are FJ going to do ?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 14, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What are FJ going to do ?
		
Click to expand...

Laugh I suspect.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 14, 2014)

Imurg said:



			Laugh I suspect.....
		
Click to expand...


Why ? Don't their new shoes feature the same type of sole design as the Adizero's ?


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 16, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why ? Don't their new shoes feature the same type of sole design as the Adizero's ?
		
Click to expand...

Just seen an 'underside' view of FJ DNA on another forum. They certainly seem to have a similar, though maybe not so pronounced, design that would appear to place the same sort of loading of the player's weight on the studs and their support - rather than spreading it across the entire sole.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 16, 2014)

There is a little bit in golf world (page 90) this month about them and says the new "lower profile stealth cleats are ,ore green keeper friendly".

Seems it was something that was known about and been addressed (or attempted to) with the new version.


----------



## ahandle (Jan 16, 2014)

I love my adizeros, I am able to walk in my first round with them (usually) however ever since my first, I do notice they leave a deeper impression vs the other brands that I have.  Don't usually notice damage to the greens as it does spring back.


----------



## Scazza (Jan 17, 2014)

Just seen my golf course (Taunton & Pickeridge) tweet that they have put a 'temporary' ban on Adizero golf shoes.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 17, 2014)

Playing today at Menzies and one of my FC was leaving big marks from his spikes in his heels - FJ Dryjoys - again my Adizeros left the same size marks as other FC bar this one persons heels


----------



## dewsweeper (Jan 17, 2014)

Surprise,surprise!
Dewsweeper


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 17, 2014)

I posted earlier that I had changed the spikes/cleats on only one shoe as a experiment  to see if the spikes/cleats were to blame. Results- the unchanged spikes left less of a indentation than the replacements on our very soft greens, but still looked a deeper than normal indentation.
 But after putting out we stood discussing the indentations [the course was empty not holding anyone up] after roughly 10 mins we checked the green again, and the first indentations that had been made were almost gone.
 So any damage is short lived  less than coring, hollow tining or spiking.
 After we finished our round we spoke to our h/g keeper about the marks he said " they will return to normal in a short time."


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 23, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			I posted earlier that I had changed the spikes/cleats on only one shoe as a experiment  to see if the spikes/cleats were to blame. Results- the unchanged spikes left less of a indentation than the replacements on our very soft greens, but still looked a deeper than normal indentation.
 But after putting out we stood discussing the indentations [the course was empty not holding anyone up] after roughly 10 mins we checked the green again, and the first indentations that had been made were almost gone.
 So any damage is short lived  less than coring, hollow tining or spiking.
 After we finished our round we spoke to our h/g keeper about the marks he said " they will return to normal in a short time."
		
Click to expand...

    I bought a pair of these for the winter as they are marketed as waterproof golf shoes. I must admit from the very first time I wore them I was aware they left very large indents in the greens. My course uses the turf irons for the comps during winter and I noticed the marks are not as bad on firmer greens but they are still there and take longer to fade the firmer the green is.  I think these shoes have been made and tested for American conditions as the sole is very thin and the cleat housing is pronounced plus the cleat is very long. If Adidas Have not tested them on greens in the winter in the UK then that is a very poor testing programme. The new shoes for 2014 look the same except they have one more cleat under the arch of the foot = seven cleats. I think this is half the problem as my FJ Icons have nine on each foot and the load is more spread out over the shoe. The indents on the greens do look bad as the sun is low in the winter. my playing partner has bought a pair and when we have finished on the greens we look back and say " I would not like to be playing behind us today " These shoes are not cheap and some golfers can't afford to have multiple pairs The big problem would be when these shoes were allowed and when not who makes the decision and how do you inform the members.  If they are deemed fit for use only in summer the legal position will be very tricky as I am sure Adidas will challenge it so by the time the court case is run you will need new shoes anyway. there is no dought in my mind this is a design flaw and will need to be addressed so will it affect sales this is the one thing that may force Adidas to do something about it


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Jan 23, 2014)

If you think last year's adiZeros were bad, have a look at these bad boys from Justin Golf....


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 23, 2014)

Played Tuesday with a buddy your guys will like this,

Buddy, wearing tours, approx 11 stone - massive imprints left
Me, wearing 6spike , approx 16 stone, next no no imprints,

It's definitely the tours that are causing issues.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 23, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			If you think last year's adiZeros were bad, have a look at these bad boys from Justin Golf....

View attachment 8882

Click to expand...

Line dancing classes for you Dude. there's a goodin eh haw:


----------



## chrisd (Jan 23, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Played Tuesday with a buddy your guys will like this,

Buddy, wearing tours, approx 11 stone - massive imprints left
Me, wearing 6spike , approx 16 stone, next no no imprints,

It's definitely the tours that are causing issues.
		
Click to expand...

I've received my 6 spike today and weigh mid way between you two, will I make a mark or not?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes because you will no doubt stand around on the green all day, you codgers are all the same


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 23, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I've received my 6 spike today and weigh mid way between you two, will I make a mark or not?
		
Click to expand...

A set of scales on the first tee should sort that out.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 23, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Yes because you will no doubt stand around on the green all day, you codgers are all the same 

Click to expand...

Havnt you cleared off to Aussie yet?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Yes because you will no doubt stand around on the green all day, you codgers are all the same 

Click to expand...

Don't you mean Cobbers:rofl:


----------



## Tab373 (Jan 24, 2014)

I've just received this email ref the adizero shoes.	
Adizero Golf Shoes

The greens committee would respectfully ask that players refrain from wearing the new Adi-Zero shoes during the wetter weather.  Whilst the greens are soft and due to the narrow width and length of stud on these shoes, they are creating large depressions on the greens (see image), which is having a significant negative impact on the quality of the putting surface. We are not the only club taking this course of action; some clubs have introduced a complete ban on these shoes being allowed on the course.  Many thanks in advance for your cooperation


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Jan 24, 2014)

If any club is doing this and you bought the shoes from their pro shop they should offer a full refund


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2014)

Tab373 said:



			I've just received this email ref the adizero shoes.	
Adizero Golf Shoes

The greens committee would respectfully ask that players refrain from wearing the new Adi-Zero shoes during the wetter weather.  Whilst the greens are soft and due to the narrow width and length of stud on these shoes, they are creating large depressions on the greens (see image), which is having a significant negative impact on the quality of the putting surface. We are not the only club taking this course of action; some clubs have introduced a complete ban on these shoes being allowed on the course.  Many thanks in advance for your cooperation 
	View attachment 8888

Click to expand...


Which club is this mate ?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 24, 2014)

why are they walking so close to the hole that is bad practice.  Just asking the players not to wear them when greens are wet is not good enough;  what if the player says these are the only shoes he has' you have to ban them or not so everyone knows where they stand. If they are not fit for purpose you are entitled to a refund but adidas will not take that lying down.  I can imagine the notice board in the car park (No Trolleys and No Adizeros ) it just wont work.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2014)

clubchamp98 said:



			why are they walking so close to the hole that is bad practice.  Just asking the players not to wear them when greens are wet is not good enough;  what if the player says these are the only shoes he has' you have to ban them or not so everyone knows where they stand. If they are not fit for purpose you are entitled to a refund but adidas will not take that lying down.  I can imagine the notice board in the car park (No Trolleys and No Adizeros ) it just wont work.
		
Click to expand...


How are people able to get the ball out of the hole if they aren't close to the hole ?


----------



## Tab373 (Jan 24, 2014)

Enmore park in somerset.
I'm going to email Adidas to complain and see what they say. Problem I have is that I bought them off a mate they were only 2 days old at the time as he need a wide fit shoe so I have no receipt but still going to try adidas


----------



## GB72 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tab373 said:



			Enmore park in somerset.
I'm going to email Adidas to complain and see what they say. Problem I have is that I bought them off a mate they were only 2 days old at the time as he need a wide fit shoe so I have no receipt but still going to try adidas
		
Click to expand...

Mike H was going to see if he could raise the issue and get a comment from Adidas at the Orlando golf show this week so would be intrigued to see if that comes to anything.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2014)

Tab373 said:



			Enmore park in somerset.
I'm going to email Adidas to complain and see what they say. Problem I have is that I bought them off a mate they were only 2 days old at the time as he need a wide fit shoe so I have no receipt but still going to try adidas
		
Click to expand...

Is that the pic they sent you in your post ? Appears the exact same pic as the one from Ealing ?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is that the pic they sent you in your post ? Appears the exact same pic as the one from Ealing ?
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought, the two pictures do seem to be the same one.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 24, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Don't you mean Cobbers:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Codgers seems appropriate! http://www.thefreedictionary.com/codgers

Cobber=Pal


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How are people able to get the ball out of the hole if they aren't close to the hole ?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe we should all get one of those rubber ball grabber things on the end of our putters


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is that the pic they sent you in your post ? Appears the exact same pic as the one from Ealing ?
		
Click to expand...




HawkeyeMS said:



			That's what I thought, the two pictures do seem to be the same one.
		
Click to expand...

haha was just about to comment saying the same thing. There's a bit of contention as well as it's believe that those at ealing *could* be due to the ice clumps more than the stud patterns as well ...


----------



## Tab373 (Jan 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is that the pic they sent you in your post ? Appears the exact same pic as the one from Ealing ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes the pic on my post is what they sent me. It's was in our monthly news letter


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2014)

Tab373 said:



			Yes the pic on my post is what they sent me. It's was in our monthly news letter
		
Click to expand...

Well that pic is the exact same pic being circulated by Ealing - so one of the courses is using a pic not from their course ? 

Also the indents are from ice build up 

And which newsletter ? The Jan edition which is online ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Maybe we should all get one of those rubber ball grabber things on the end of our putters 

Click to expand...



God help us all


----------



## matt611 (Jan 24, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Mike H was going to see if he could raise the issue and get a comment from Adidas at the Orlando golf show this week so would be intrigued to see if that comes to anything.
		
Click to expand...

This should be interesting as I would imagine they might give him a better answer what with the weight of the magazine behind him, although chances are that they will just dodge the question and say how great the new model is.


----------



## Tab373 (Jan 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well that pic is the exact same pic being circulated by Ealing - so one of the courses is using a pic not from their course ? 

Also the indents are from ice build up 

And which newsletter ? The Jan edition which is online ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes the January edition news letter that's online


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2014)

Tab373 said:



			Yes the January edition news letter that's online
		
Click to expand...



This one ?

http://www.enmorepark.co.uk/files/documents/61c14d30-76f2-11e3-ac6f-002590a5fe03.pdf

Can't see the bit about banning Adizeros or the relevant pic ?


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well that pic is the exact same pic being circulated by Ealing - *so one of the courses is using a pic not from their course ? *

Also the indents are from ice build up 

And which newsletter ? The Jan edition which is online ?
		
Click to expand...

Or both...


----------



## Tab373 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tab373 said:



			Yes the January edition news letter that's online
		
Click to expand...

Sorry not its not the news letter on line but a weekly update that I just received Soz for confusion


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Or both...
		
Click to expand...



Both using a pic not from their course ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2014)

Tab373 said:



			Sorry not its not the news letter on line but a weekly update that I just received Soz for confusion
		
Click to expand...



This is the pic from Ealing GC 




That appears to be the same pic you were sent ?


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Jan 24, 2014)

For clarification, the Ealing post from December from the agronomy blog - http://egcagronomy.blogspot.co.uk/2013/12/adidas-zeros-are-not-welcome-at-egc.html


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jan 24, 2014)

Can't be arsed to read through all the posts so sorry if this has already been mentioned, but in the marketing guff for the new ones Adidas are making reference to them being more 'Greenkeeper friendly'. So it is obviously an issue that they feel they need to address.  Which they claim they have.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 24, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			Codgers seems appropriate! http://www.thefreedictionary.com/codgers

Cobber=Pal



Click to expand...

As Oddsocks hopes to move to Oz I thought cobber would be more suited xxxx :cheers:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Both using a pic not from their course ?
		
Click to expand...

If one is, why not both?


----------



## Fish (Jan 24, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Maybe we should all get one of those rubber ball grabber things on the end of our putters 

Click to expand...

I bet Delc has a telescopic one :smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			If one is, why not both?
		
Click to expand...


Bit naughty from both courses if true


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 24, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			As Oddsocks hopes to move to Oz I thought cobber would be more suited xxxx :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I had heard.

They don't all go around speaking like Crocodile Dundee and other caricatures though - just like all Scots don't wearing kilts, eating Haggis and quoting Burns - though that percentage tends to increase at this time of year!


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 24, 2014)

Is this really still going on? Have we not come to the conclusion yet that they do cause more damage than other shoes on the market. Even though all shoes this time of year do cause some level of damage, it is just not as much as the Adizeros. I am a wearer of these and have never noticed any more damage than playing partners shoes, but I accept that others have.Why can't my fellow wearers of these beautiful shoes just accept the fact that at some places these appear to be causing more damage to greens than other leading brands.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Jan 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bit naughty from both courses if true
		
Click to expand...

Indeed


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			I bet Delc has a telescopic one :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha they cause deeper indents than Adizero shoes,


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 24, 2014)

It kinda peeves me that courses are banning all adizeros shoes when the issue clearly lies with the design of the tours only,


----------



## Tab373 (Jan 24, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			It kinda peeves me that courses are banning all adizeros shoes when the issue clearly lies with the design of the tours only,
		
Click to expand...

It peeves me that I have to buy a new pair of golf shoes after I thought if I bought a pair of Adidas golf shoe I could actually wear them on a golf course more fool me.have email TM/Adidas golf customer services and I am awaiting a reply/answer


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 24, 2014)

We all knew the tours were going to cause an issue, but tarnishing the six spike with the same brush is wrong... And in my opinion lazy


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Jan 24, 2014)

I haven't seen any issues with adiZeros but others obviously have.  So far though I have only seen one photo, which seems to be cropping up all over the place........


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 24, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			I had heard.

They don't all go around speaking like Crocodile Dundee and other caricatures though - just like all Scots don't wearing kilts, eating Haggis and quoting Burns - though that percentage tends to increase at this time of year!
		
Click to expand...

Aye right , I see you have changed your avatar , suits you sir.


----------



## Joff (Jan 24, 2014)

Banned at our course.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 24, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Why can't my fellow wearers of these beautiful shoes just accept the fact that at some places these appear to be causing more damage to greens than other leading brands.
		
Click to expand...

Because there are some on here who won't accept *anything *that is contrary to their opinion or self-interest.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 24, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Because there are some on here who won't accept *anything *that is contrary to their opinion or self-interest.
		
Click to expand...





:thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 8914


:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I have moved my opinion on DMDs and I have moved in my opinion of where you stand at the tee being etiquette.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 24, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Because there are some on here who won't accept *anything *that is contrary to their opinion or self-interest.
		
Click to expand...

Someimtes you have to accept facts. I know at my place they do not leave deep imprints, well no worse to be honest than any other shoes. Does not mean it isn't happening elsewhere.


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 24, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Because there are some on here who won't accept *anything *that is contrary to their opinion or self-interest.
		
Click to expand...

Just described yourself to a tee


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 25, 2014)

stevie_r said:



			Just described yourself to a tee 

Click to expand...

I accept that you might believe that but I don't think you are correct


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 25, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I accept that you might believe that but I don't think you are correct 

Click to expand...

You just enjoy being controversial and starting up debates (or arguments, depends on your view).,........


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 25, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			You just enjoy being controversial and starting up debates (or arguments, depends on your view).,........

Click to expand...

I start a debate if I believe that a reasonable and fair principle is been rubbished or in threat of change.  My views are actually pretty liberal and I accept change when the need for the change is demonstrated and the impact is properly understood.  I am not solely or even primarily interested in how change will affect me - but how change will affect others - especially those less likely to be able to accommodate the change.  I am more interested in the common weal than self.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 25, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I start a debate if I believe that a reasonable and fair principle is been rubbished or in threat of change.  My views are actually pretty liberal and I accept change when the need for the change is demonstrated and the impact is properly understood.  I am not solely or even primarily interested in how change will affect me - but how change will affect others - especially those less likely to be able to accommodate the change.  I am more interested in the common weal than self.
		
Click to expand...

I think at times people are against change as it will impact them, even though it will not affect others. I am a firm believer in change when it is needed and welcome it if it will have a positive effect on the game. 

It just makes me laugh when people want to change things that really do not need to be changed as it is not going to have either a positive or negative impact on the game, but may effect some. Caddies liing up players..who cares. Banning smartphone DMD's.......who cares. There are other debates that are not going to have any kind of positive impact on the game, so who cares. 

But all in all this is a forum and people do have a right to an opinion, no matter how pointless they may be...........


----------



## Essex_Stu (Jan 25, 2014)

They have banned these as of yesterday at our club. Signs up everywhere with pictures of the damage they have done to a green. Glad i didnt get any in the sale


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 25, 2014)

Essex_Stu said:



			They have banned these as of yesterday at our club. Signs up everywhere with pictures of the damage they have done to a green. Glad i didnt get any in the sale
		
Click to expand...

May have missed it in the 37 pages, but have any owners of said shoes contacted their retailer about a refund?


----------



## Essex_Stu (Jan 25, 2014)

I only know of 3 people who use them. Ill speak to them at winter league tomorrow and see if they have tried.


----------



## Dave B (Jan 25, 2014)

I've worn mine 3 times and sent an email to  Adidas stating my concerns and asking how the issue can be resolved. Essentially I bought them specifically for winter golf due to their waterproof properties and I can't wear them due in part to being banned and partly due to the damage I have witnessed them causing. 

In my opinion they have produced a product that is not fit for purpose, or if you wanted to be pedantic a product with limited application, (summer use).

This is borne out by the fact that they are no longer produced and the sole on their replacement shoes has a totally different design.

The silence and lack of response from TM/Adidas has been deafening.


----------



## matt611 (Jan 25, 2014)

Mike did you mention this to the taylormade CEO when you met him recently?


----------



## golfsaint (Jan 25, 2014)

This is my first comment on this thread, I am one whom loves these shoes I have two pairs and lucky enough our course is fine with these shoes & has not banned them (yet?).
I agree they do make an increased indent into some winter greens , but they are ok in the summer!.

As I am properly one of few ,I now have the Adizero ones  which adidas golf sent me free as I made a funny comment on twitter on Monday.

In reading the reviews of the shoe adidas have mentioned I believe they leave less of a dent!,

 I Can confirm this is true as I compared both shoes today on our greens , the New adizeros ones  will hopefully not suffer the bad press of its predecessor's.

In summary they will leave the same imprint as any other shoes.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 25, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			May have missed it in the 37 pages, but have any owners of said shoes contacted their retailer about a refund?
		
Click to expand...

If my club bans them then I will ask Adidas the question


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't own a pair, they don't really suit my eye tbh, although I appreciate they have a huge fan base and that only comes with being a decent shoe.  The simple answer is bin them until summer and buy some adipure motion.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 25, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			May have missed it in the 37 pages, but have any owners of said shoes contacted their retailer about a refund?
		
Click to expand...

Haven't needed to as I've had no issue on any of the courses I've played. 
Does any one actually know how many courses have ban them? 
I guessing not many.


----------



## Scazza (Jan 26, 2014)

I managed to get a reply from Taylormade/Adidas about this issue as my GC has banned the Adizero shoes and if I am honest, the reply is utter cr@p.




			Thank you for your email into adidas Golf.

I am surprised and saddened to read of the incident that has occurred with your golf club and their apparent decision to ban the shoe. It is not something we have heard of neither do we endorse.
Unfortunately there is not much I can suggest other than say I have passed on the details to the area sales manager who will investigate further.

But certainly there is no reason why these shoes should experience any sort of ban as they have been used worldwide on all professional tours without any sort of negative feedback and sold in numerous outlets throughout the UK with no such cause for concern.

However as I have said I have passed on the details but on this occasion I am unable currently to take this case further.

Kind regards
		
Click to expand...


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 26, 2014)

Scazza said:



			I managed to get a reply from Taylormade/Adidas about this issue as my GC has banned the Adizero shoes and if I am honest, the reply is utter cr@p.
		
Click to expand...

What did you expect? Or what did you want them to say?

Hardly likely to say much as there is such a very small occurrence.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 26, 2014)

Looking on Twitter it looks like Worplesdon Golf Club may have banned them as well. Tweets not 100% and nothing on website but mentions of no adizeros on the course and testing the new models that they have in stock.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2014)

Looks like your standard big company reply 

Maybe they don't know I about the perceived problem some are seeing :mmm:


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 26, 2014)

Scazza said:



			I managed to get a reply from Taylormade/Adidas about this issue as my GC has banned the Adizero shoes and if I am honest, the reply is utter cr@p.
		
Click to expand...

I would have been more happy if they said " given the weather, the amount half of your country is under water and 80% of courses should be closed , what the heck are you doing on greens anyway, "

On a serious note, I think when designing shoes manufactures look at perfect conditions and Make a shoe for them, not for a course that's seems heavy rain every other day for over 8 weeks.  Ok they no doubt test wet weather conditions, but not as wet as we are experiencing on the sunny island of England.


----------



## Waitforme (Jan 26, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			on the sunny island of England.
		
Click to expand...

England is an island ??


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 26, 2014)

Tongue in cheek


----------



## GB72 (Jan 26, 2014)

Considering that the largest golfing markets I would guess are all in year round warmish temperatures I suspect that mud and European winter conditions have absolutely no bearing on the design process.

I strongly suspect that Adidas will do absolutely nothing as to admit an issues opens them up to thousands of returns. This issue will stay in the dark and be happily ignored by Adidas unless it hits the press.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 26, 2014)

Pretty much what I said about 350 posts ago. Adidas will not do anything regarding this unless a blanket ban comes into play across all the UK courses, even then don't hold your breath


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2014)

Can anyone really see a blanket ban happening ?


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can anyone really see a blanket ban happening ?
		
Click to expand...

Nope


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can anyone really see a blanket ban happening ?
		
Click to expand...

No only shoes I think.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Looks like your standard big company reply 

Maybe they don't know I about the perceived problem some are seeing :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Are you still in denial that there is a problem (however small)?

In one of my earlier posts the press release in Golf World (I think, apologies if its not good form to reference other mags) they specifically reference that the new model are friendlier to greens.

I agree adidas will do nowt about it and in about 6 weeks (let's all hope!) it won't be a problem at all as greens are firming up a bit.

I'd imagine the greens at Woburn are better constructed than 95% of clubs around the country so not surprised there isn't any difference at your place.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can anyone really see a blanket ban happening ?
		
Click to expand...

Not a chance. If for no other reason than who would have the power or desire to impose or enforce it. Unless there are dozens more bans and the media picks up on it then the whole issue goes nowhere. 

It is very unlikely that the press would touch it anyway. The golfing press really would not want to hack off TM / Adidas by pushing this and the national press have little enough interest in pro golf let alone amateur golf and course maintenance.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 26, 2014)

Exactly GB, THE golf mag that brings this to the boil pretty much outlaws themselves to the from the TMAG advertising budget, after all look through the current gm and see how much TMAG advertising is in there, let alone fitting opportunities etc that members of the forum and readers get, it's commercial suicide


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Are you still in denial that there is a problem (however small)?

In one of my earlier posts the press release in Golf World (I think, apologies if its not good form to reference other mags) they specifically reference that the new model are friendlier to greens.

I agree adidas will do nowt about it and in about 6 weeks (let's all hope!) it won't be a problem at all as greens are firming up a bit.

I'd imagine the greens at Woburn are better constructed than 95% of clubs around the country so not surprised there isn't any difference at your place.
		
Click to expand...

I have played a number of places in very wet conditions and haven't seen the problem - I have seen one picture being used by clubs to say they are banning ( the same picture ) 

I haven't witnessed the problem or met anyone who has


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 26, 2014)

For anyone that has a pair of Adizero Tours in size 11, I'll take them off your hands. Of course, bearing in mind they're almost useless, I'd be a mug if I offered you more than a tenner per pair.. And Momma didn't raise no mugs....


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have played a number of places in very wet conditions and haven't seen the problem - I have seen one picture being used by clubs to say they are banning ( the same picture ) 

I haven't witnessed the problem or met anyone who has
		
Click to expand...

Give me strength, you're actually more obstinate than SiLH!!!

There are wearers of this shoe, on his thread, saying they cause deeper indentations than other shoes. Have you read those posts?.  The release of the new shoe directly addresses the problem in print....

Courses are banning them.

But you think they are absolutely tickety boo and there is no small problem on some courses?

Where's that head banging smiley......!


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 26, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			And Momma didn't raise no mugs....
		
Click to expand...

Queens English, Wigan styylleeee.......


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 26, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Give me strength, you're actually more obstinate than SiLH!!!

There are wearers of this shoe, on his thread, saying they cause deeper indentations than other shoes. Have you read those posts?.  The release of the new shoe directly addresses the problem in print....

Courses are banning them.

But you think they are absolutely tickety boo and there is no small problem on some courses?

Where's that head banging smiley......!
		
Click to expand...

They most Definately leave a mark, mine today were very deep indeed. But as has been mentioned they spring back sharpish. And until my place ban them I'll continue to wear them as they're em easily te most comfy shoes I've ever worn. For sport.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Give me strength, you're actually more obstinate than SiLH!!!

There are wearers of this shoe, on his thread, saying they cause deeper indentations than other shoes. Have you read those posts?.  The release of the new shoe directly addresses the problem in print....

Courses are banning them.

But you think they are absolutely tickety boo and there is no small problem on some courses?

Where's that head banging smiley......!
		
Click to expand...

I can only comment on what I have witnessed having worn them all winter long 

I haven't denied that courses have banned them or that people have had problems with them - so what's the problem ?


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 26, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Queens English, Wigan styylleeee....... 

Click to expand...

I think you'll find that it was a "Brooklyn drawl" young master Iain........


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I can only comment on what I have witnessed having worn them all winter long 

I haven't denied that courses have banned them or that people have had problems with them - so what's the problem ?
		
Click to expand...

So there is a problem in some instances?

Not a perceived problem?


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 26, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I think you'll find that it was a "Brooklyn drawl" young master Iain........

Click to expand...

I actually had it pegged as "Skem slang" but don't want to burn bridges, there's Cobras for sale :whoo:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			So there is a problem in some instances?

Not a perceived problem?
		
Click to expand...

Whatever you wish - don't care now


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 26, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			I actually had it pegged as "Skem slang" but don't want to burn bridges, there's Cobras for sale :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Ok, this Skem thing is getting out of hand now... I don't know how it started, but I bet there's a scouser involved somewhere..

Oh. and there's no Cobras for sale.. they're just resting for the Summer.. Waiting to help me drag my handicap down to your level (or for those Proto's to drag your handicap up to mine)


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 26, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Ok, this Skem thing is getting out of hand now... I don't know how it started, but I bet there's a scouser involved somewhere..

Oh. and there's no Cobras for sale.. they're just resting for the Summer.. Waiting to help me drag my handicap down to your level (or for those Proto's to drag your handicap up to mine)

Click to expand...

I could be using g20's and my handicap will pass yours on the way up mate :whoo: Along with Birchy, Qwerty, Junior.....

When it does you will take pity on me and sell me the Cobras at a knock down price


----------



## BTatHome (Jan 26, 2014)

Having seen some of the pics, some of these greens should not be played, and I've seen similar marks from other makes .... just the Tour Adizero makes some very distinctive marks so its easy to identify.

Anyway no way I'm not wearing mine for anybody ... although I'm wearing boots at the moment so they don't get dirty


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			They most Definately leave a mark, mine today were very deep indeed. But as has been mentioned they spring back sharpish. And until my place ban them I'll continue to wear them as they're em easily te most comfy shoes I've ever worn. For sport.
		
Click to expand...

plus 1 :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 26, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			I could be using g20's and my handicap will pass yours on the way up mate :whoo: Along with Birchy, Qwerty, Junior.....

When it does you will take pity on me and sell me the Cobras at a knock down price 

Click to expand...

I'll tell you what mate. If I bypass you this year, I'll sell you the Cobras at a knockdown price.. I'll be too busy using a new set of Titleist 714MB's and Nikon binoculars to watch the bacon flying overhead....


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 26, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Where's that head banging smiley......!
		
Click to expand...

Here it is.....


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 26, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			I'll tell you what mate. If I bypass you this year, I'll sell you the Cobras at a knockdown price.. I'll be too busy using a new set of Titleist 714MB's and Nikon binoculars to watch the bacon flying overhead....

Click to expand...

Sounds fair :cheers:

Then I'll finally accept my limitations and get the 2015 TM "Bobby Dazzler" irons with ultra speed cargo pant pockets.

And still my handicap will go up


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 26, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			Here it is.....






Click to expand...

I also quite like these two for similar situations.....







and


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 26, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Sounds fair :cheers:

Then I'll finally accept my limitations and get the 2015 TM "Bobby Dazzler" irons with ultra speed cargo pant pockets.

And still my handicap will go up 

Click to expand...

Rubbish... Changing irons won't make a difference to your handicap.. Buying a great big mallet headed putter and practising with it might though.......


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 26, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Rubbish... Changing irons won't make a difference to your handicap.. Buying a great big mallet headed putter and practising with it might though.......

Click to expand...

Not got a big mallet putter, but do have a mallet one though :thup:

Had a lesson and practising has made a massive difference, my last 5 rounds I've only had one 3 putt. I do realise I've just given myself the kiss of death 

Lesson on the driving and short game practice for me this year... You're right, if I couldn't hit irons I'd be a 28 capper!! Lose most of my shots off the tee and on the greens.

Perhaps my putting would improve if people stopped leaving ruddy great marks all over the greens with their adizero shoes :whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 26, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Not got a big mallet putter, but do have a mallet one though :thup:

Had a lesson and practising has made a massive difference, my last 5 rounds I've only had one 3 putt. I do realise I've just given myself the kiss of death 

Lesson on the driving and short game practice for me this year... You're right, if I couldn't hit irons I'd be a 28 capper!! Lose most of my shots off the tee and on the greens.

Perhaps my putting would improve if people stopped leaving ruddy great marks all over the greens with their adizero shoes :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Quite possibly the best attempt to get a thread back on track I've ever seen..:thup:.. Hang on a mo while I get SILH to join this thread. That should guarantee another 30 pages at least..


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 26, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Quite possibly the best attempt to get a thread back on track I've ever seen..:thup:.. Hang on a mo while I get SILH to join this thread. That should guarantee another 30 pages at least..
		
Click to expand...

Had to do something to tenuously link it back to the thread subject....... 

Although once SiLH and Phil get arguing over the finer points of something or other pedantic the original thread will be neither here nor there. :ears:


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 26, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Had to do something to tenuously link it back to the thread subject....... 

Although once SiLH and Phil get arguing over the finer points of something or other pedantic the original thread will be neither here nor there. :ears:
		
Click to expand...


Very true.. I'll leave it then... Anyway, I don't even like the Adizeros.. I like the new Puma Monolites..:thup: They go better with the Cobras...


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 26, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Very true.. I'll leave it then... Anyway, I don't even like the Adizeros.. I like the new Puma Monolites..:thup: They go better with the Cobras...
		
Click to expand...


I'll need to get myself a pair then.....:fore:


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 26, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			I'll need to get myself a pair then.....:fore:
		
Click to expand...

I'll ask around the pubs in Skem. Someone will be selling a pair or 2.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 26, 2014)

Typical TM/Adidas corporate response. I still believe had their been a problem the number of courses banning them in the conditions we've seen would have increased significantly which leads me to believe, in my own mind at least, that there is either an issue with the greens way back when in the OP or that the course shouldn't have been open.

I saw players at the Downshire (which shouldn't have been open really) in them by the 9th and 18th today I wandered across and while you could tell golfers had been there (including a guy definitely built for comfort and not speed), there was no damage. Hardly a scientific approach granted but I still don't think these shoes are causing universal damage. For any magazine to come out and say so without irrefutable proof is marketing suicide


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 26, 2014)

Getting back to adidas  I have some and they do leave big marks on greens but I think the design was meant to do that as they are more or less the same as the football boots only with cleats instead of studs . They have jumped to golf from football without testing on soft British greens the sole on the f/boots are the same!!! they are designed to stop footballers falling over on wet pitches so its not suprising that they leave these marks. as for Adidas admitting anything we have no chance ! just save them for summer.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 26, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Give me strength, you're actually more obstinate than SiLH!!!

There are wearers of this shoe, on his thread, saying they cause deeper indentations than other shoes. Have you read those posts?.  The release of the new shoe directly addresses the problem in print....

Courses are banning them.

But you think they are absolutely tickety boo and there is no small problem on some courses?

Where's that head banging smiley......!
		
Click to expand...

More obstinant than me? - evidence please!!  Mind you given Lp view on 30mph speeeding then maybe,,,


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 26, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			Had to do something to tenuously link it back to the thread subject....... 

Although once SiLH and Phil get arguing over the finer points of something or other pedantic the original thread will be neither here nor there. :ears:
		
Click to expand...

What's all this talking about me behind my back (as opposed to from HNSP )


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 26, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			What's all this talking about me behind my back (as opposed to from HNSP )
		
Click to expand...

If I'm talking behind your back I obviously can't be in the HNSP :lol:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 26, 2014)

NWJocko said:



			If I'm talking behind your back I obviously can't be in the HNSP :lol:
		
Click to expand...

correct - I need to watch which side of the argument I stand (I think...!)


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 26, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			correct - I need to watch which side of the argument I stand (I think...!)
		
Click to expand...

Is there an HNSP that is the correct position to take in an argument?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 26, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



			Is there an HNSP that is the correct position to take in an argument?
		
Click to expand...

Only 2 , silh's or lp's


----------



## Coatsy79 (Jan 27, 2014)

So, is it worth by putting a pair of these?

I wouldn't mind a white pair of spiked shoes and I've found some wide 13's for Â£36 on ebay, the 6 spike ones

 I'd probably never use them in the depths of winter only spring/autumn when you can't wear spikeless and my outfit calls for white shoes instead of my current pair of brown adipures


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Typical TM/Adidas corporate response.itions we've seen would have increased significantly which leads me to believe, in my own mind at least, that there is either an issue with the greens way back when in the OP or that the course shouldn't have been open.
		
Click to expand...

Not the case, as I clearly stated in my post earlier when I witnessed it first hand.  There are no issues with our greens, the course is still open and more than playable, but, I played with a player wearing the Tour version and he leaves huge indentations (no ice or frost) and I leave nothing with my Pro Stingers, neither do the other players wearing FJ's or Nike!

There is definitely something in it, I don't think these shoes distribute the weight of any sized player wearing them evenly and because of the deeper cleats or design underfoot, they impregnate further as the load is disproportionate!


----------



## dotty001 (Jan 27, 2014)

Fish said:



			Not the case, as I clearly stated in my post earlier when I witnessed it first hand.  There are no issues with our greens, the course is still open and more than playable, but, I played with a player wearing the Tour version and he leaves huge indentations (no ice or frost) and I leave nothing with my Pro Stingers, neither do the other players wearing FJ's or Nike!

There is definitely something in it, I don't think these shoes distribute the weight of any sized player wearing them evenly and because of the deeper cleats or design underfoot, they impregnate further as the load is disproportionate!
		
Click to expand...

what about if yer 11st and ickle !!!


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2014)

dotty001 said:



			what about if yer 11st and ickle !!!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure what your asking but, I'd say the lad that was wearing these was the lightest out of all 4 of us, so, for me, the weight of any person isn't distributed evenly and the design underfoot of the Tours exposures that!


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 3, 2014)

Gotta say my new adizeros have zero chance of leaving the spike marks that these clubs are complaining about


----------



## Dave B (Feb 3, 2014)

I normally have 2 pairs of shoes in the car but forgot I took my Adidas golf lites out so when I played on Sunday all I had was my Adizero Tours which although in the boot have only been worn a few times.

Three holes were closed and there was one temporary however because it's a hilly course the greens that were open were in good condition and reasonably firm.

We were one of the last to tee off so plenty of people had been walking on the greens prior to us playing. The following photo's were taken which only shows one set of foot prints from somebody taking a size 8 weighing 12.5 stone.






I did write to Adidas but to date they have declined to comment. Like many other Adizero purchasers I bought the shoes for winter golf due to their waterproof properties and two year guarantee but given the damage caused I no longer have the inclination to wear them.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 4, 2014)

you could have a cracking little game of marbles - like I did when a kid when we played marbles in the gutter at side of road rolling the marbles down the gutter and trying to have as many as possible stop in the holes on the drain cover


----------



## Westy3469 (Feb 8, 2014)

Fish said:



			Not sure what your asking but, I'd say the lad that was wearing these was the lightest out of all 4 of us, so, for me, the weight of any person isn't distributed evenly and the design underfoot of the Tours exposures that!
		
Click to expand...

I'm only 11 and a half stone and they do leave big depressions in the green. Glad I only paid Â£60 for mine


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 8, 2014)

Coatsy79 said:



			So, is it worth by putting a pair of these?

I wouldn't mind a white pair of spiked shoes and I've found some wide 13's for Â£36 on ebay, the 6 spike ones

 I'd probably never use them in the depths of winter only spring/autumn when you can't wear spikeless and my outfit calls for white shoes instead of my current pair of brown adipures
		
Click to expand...

Coatsy, as per my earlier response and that off fishes, it seems the issue is with the tour version, not the six spike,

I played with a guy who is 11 stone wet and he was wearing tours, I'm tipping 16stone and was wearing the six spikes, he's indentations were almost 3 times deeper


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 8, 2014)

Fish said:



			Not the case, as I clearly stated in my post earlier when I witnessed it first hand.  There are no issues with our greens, the course is still open and more than playable, but, I played with a player wearing the Tour version and he leaves huge indentations (no ice or frost) and I leave nothing with my Pro Stingers, neither do the other players wearing FJ's or Nike!

There is definitely something in it, I don't think these shoes distribute the weight of any sized player wearing them evenly and because of the deeper cleats or design underfoot, they impregnate further as the load is disproportionate!
		
Click to expand...


I'll say it again, the issues tours not six spike!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 14, 2014)

http://egcagronomy.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/adizero-update.html?spref=tw

Interesting that according to this article Adidas have admitted that there is/was a problem with the Adizeros.....

"Adidas acknowledged that there had been a problem with the old model"

And that the new version was still causing enough problems to be banned......

"So in conclusion we feel that the adizero's, new & old, are still unacceptable for our greens, but we have been assured that as conditions improve this will change. For the time being, the ban continues but will be monitoring the situation closely."


----------



## titleistho (Feb 14, 2014)

ColchesterFC said:



http://egcagronomy.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/adizero-update.html?spref=tw

Interesting that according to this article Adidas have admitted that there is/was a problem with the Adizeros.....

"Adidas acknowledged that there had been a problem with the old model"

And that the new version was still causing enough problems to be banned......

"So in conclusion we feel that the adizero's, new & old, are still unacceptable for our greens, but we have been assured that as conditions improve this will change. For the time being, the ban continues but will be monitoring the situation closely."



Click to expand...

that club needs to sort its greens out- blaming shoes , greens too soft


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 14, 2014)

titleistho said:



			that club needs to sort its greens out- blaming shoes , greens too soft
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe this quote........

"We then tested other models (some of which have yet to be released) and these are a lot more friendly to the turf."

means that it is the shoes and not the greens.


----------



## stevie_r (Feb 14, 2014)

titleistho said:



			that club needs to sort its greens out- blaming shoes , greens too soft
		
Click to expand...

Huge retractable umbrellas perhaps?


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 14, 2014)

titleistho said:



			that club needs to sort its greens out- blaming shoes , greens too soft
		
Click to expand...

"That club" have some of the best greens in the region, if not the country..


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Feb 14, 2014)

Interestingly, this morning my pro/club retweeted a few different pictures on twitter of pretty bad damage to greens, all attributed to adizeros. 

Might ask him this weekend on his opinion/if we might ban them!


----------



## jimbob.someroo (Feb 14, 2014)

Haha came on to post the newsletter from my own course and someone has beaten me to it.

And yes, 'Titleistho' the greens are widely regarded as some of the best in the country, and we frequently having people who have been at events over at Sunningdale / Wentworth etc popping over for a look after hearing about their reputation.

Feel free to come and have a look for yourself if you can manage to jump off that high horse of yours. Even at this time of year with many courses around us closed, they are still faster and more true than many other courses I play in the height of summer.


----------



## titleistho (Feb 14, 2014)

soft greens, heavy english golfers, sheesh ya think!


----------



## Scrindle (Feb 14, 2014)

I love how worked up people are getting in this thread.  Titleistho is clearly saying things to provoke a reaction and you're all biting every single time.

Amusing.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 20, 2014)

Saw via Twitter an interesting article on the Golf Club Management Web Site about this. 

Appears that Adidas have had meetings with at least 3 clubs that have put in place bans. They have, apparently, admitted problems with the old Adizero Tour model and 2 of the clubs have lifted the bans for the new version due to the softer spikes. Ealing Golf Club, however, still believes that the new models are not suitable for current conditions and the ban remains on all Adizero Tour Shoes. The inference is that this may be lifted when the ground is drier. 

The interesting point to me is that Adidas seem to be agreeing that there is a problem in damper conditions. Whilst it is never going to happen, if someone decided to push this there could be an argument for a refund or recall.


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 20, 2014)

Time to stock up on some more cheap adizero


----------



## Rooter (Feb 20, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			Time to stock up on some more cheap adizero 

Click to expand...

One step ahead Brian!! Lol


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 20, 2014)

Rooter said:



			One step ahead Brian!! Lol
		
Click to expand...

That's not even funny!!

I win a Benross fitting place and then have to decline it as work commitments changed this week


----------



## Rooter (Feb 20, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			That's not even funny!!

I win a Benross fitting place and then have to decline it as work commitments changed this week 

Click to expand...

Aww seriously?! That sucks. Chin up! Might let u take me for a round soon as weybrook seems to be the only course round here that has managed to stay fully open!


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 20, 2014)

titleistho said:



			that club needs to sort its greens out- blaming shoes , greens too soft
		
Click to expand...

Greens too soft to allow use of Adizeros.

Doesn't mean there's anything wrong with either Greens or Adizeros (elsewhere).

I'll take their magnificent greens - and I've heard many references to how magnificent they are - over not being able to use either Adizeros every time.

I prefer metal spikes, specially at this time of year, but will happily accept any Club's Soft-spike only policy.


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 20, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Aww seriously?! That sucks. Chin up! Might let u take me for a round soon as weybrook seems to be the only course round here that has managed to stay fully open!
		
Click to expand...

Yep seriously!

Course was awesome yesterday, will have to try and fit you in on a Saturday afternoon, or wait until Easter break, as I have comps now for pretty much every Sunday ... and midweek is useless when I'm back at the school as only get 4 hours in the middle of the day.


----------



## lee_leggett (Feb 20, 2014)

There is lots of talk about the adi zero tour ripping up th greens. Truth is they cause indentations on the green which springs back depending on water retention. The shoes cause no more damage then your average golf shoes with new spikes.
I feel a new pair of shoes coming. But what will I do with my 3 pairs of adi zeros...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2014)

I'll keep going with my FJ's then. I think it is interesting Adidas have met with clubs. They clearly recognise the issue which is a good thing and that there is an issue with design. Wonder where they go from there


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 20, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'll keep going with my FJ's then. I think it is interesting Adidas have met with clubs. They clearly recognise the issue which is a good thing and that there is an issue with design. Wonder where they go from there
		
Click to expand...

The new ones have different sole/spikes


----------



## gripitripit (Mar 13, 2014)

Just had an email from Brockett Hall informing people they have banned Adizero Tour after feedback and research from within the industry that say they cause heavy damage to greens.


----------



## RW1986 (Mar 13, 2014)

I too received an email regarding Brocket hall. 
Adidas surely must do a product recall on these shoes if more and more courses ban them.


----------



## BTatHome (Mar 13, 2014)

"More and more courses" is a bit of an exaggeration. How many courses in total have actually banned them?  The biggest thing they all seem to share is being located in the UK during the wettest winter we have had since records began.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Mar 13, 2014)

I do think that the wettest winter thing has played a big part and that in a couple of months time this issue will fade, at least through the summer. It was very noticeable in the SW KoKs comp at Burnham and Berrow that the firm links course greens barely registered an imprint from my adizeros. Unlike Fish's track, Kenilworth, where the greens were pretty damp and I have to say I was a little embarrassed to have them on because of the marks. By the time we get to May all courses will be more like B&B hopefully.

Having said that, since Kenilworth I've stopped wearing mine and they won't be coming back out until everything really has dried out. Got to agree with everyone who is saying Adidas have a case to answer, if only to tell us all just how much wet weather testing they did with this spike configuration.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 14, 2014)

Bought my pair of the old model Adizero at the end of last season so have not worn them until yesterday to keep them clean. The greens are now firming up and did not notice any damage on them but they didn't half have a lot of mud and grass stuck to the underneath compared to the old shoes.


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2014)

These were well over Â£100 from the outset and I only hear from most on here how comfortably they are and how they were well worth their original price tag, so, taking away the fact that they are not suitable for soft greens and summer will soon be upon us, this has to be a good deal then I'd think?

http://www.dailygolfdeal.co.uk/deals/deals/adizerotour/


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Fish said:



			These were well over Â£100 from the outset and I only hear from most on here how comfortably they are and how they were well worth their original price tag, so, taking away the fact that they are not suitable for soft greens and summer will soon be upon us, this has to be a good deal then I'd think?

http://www.dailygolfdeal.co.uk/deals/deals/adizerotour/

Click to expand...

That's good deal, I paid Â£75.00 last year for the tours. no bans up here yet.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 21, 2014)

Fish said:



			These were well over Â£100 from the outset and I only hear from most on here how comfortably they are and how they were well worth their original price tag, so, taking away the fact that they are not suitable for soft greens and summer will soon be upon us, this has to be a good deal then I'd think?

http://www.dailygolfdeal.co.uk/deals/deals/adizerotour/

Click to expand...

Robin, they are Â£38 on the adidas backstage sale....


----------



## gripitripit (Mar 21, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Robin, they are Â£38 on the adidas backstage sale....
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it..I was gonna say the same thing. I got the adipures from there. Great service. I also think I have a free delivery code too.

LBED-9RDM-FAMY-MMPM   should be valid for the next few days.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Two pairs of golf shoes for Â£82 that have an RRP of Â£280!!! (adiCross Tours and another pair of adiZero's)

Can't remember the last time I ever paid full price on any shoes, clothes, clubs etc.  Last year's colours/model/style suits me fine


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Robin, they are Â£38 on the adidas backstage sale....
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, just signed up/in and having a look around, didn't know about this one :thup:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 12, 2014)

My mate bought 2 pairs this week for Â£22 a pair. Our 16th green is still quite wet and all makes of shoes are causing big indents. On the other greens the indents vanish in seconds, adzeros included.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2014)

I noticed that they are still banned at Welwyn GCGC and the greens were reasonably dry..


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 12, 2014)

I witnessed for the first time the other day the marks they make on a green. Unfortunately it was me doing it....


----------



## drdel (Apr 13, 2014)

Their design gets improved 'grip' by more aggressive cleats; obviously to gain this grip the cleats must sink further into the turf which will damage the greens more in comparison to a shoe with a less aggressive sole.

Any club would be wise to consider the trade-off and it they feel there is too much damage then ban the shoe; forcing other golfers to use 'winter' tees is hardly the way to go. 

Surely shoe makers must consider the effect their shoes have on a course because, if we are honest, most club golfer's don't actually play consistently at a level where the variation in shoe grip matters.


----------



## freddielong (Apr 13, 2014)

Of course there is a very simple answer 

 Metal spikes


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2014)

freddielong said:



			Of course there is a very simple answer 

 Metal spikes
		
Click to expand...

Which dont fit in modern shoes and also dont give as good a grip as cleats


----------



## freddielong (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh ok then so they don't fit in my lunar control 2s that they are in and the actually give more grip as they don't clog up.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Apr 13, 2014)

Never had any issue with them in comparison to any other shoe, still of the opinion it is only an issue on greens that are really soft underfoot


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2014)

Well they dont fit in mine and dont give me enough grip 

Wont they also produce numerous holes and also dig into the ground ? As well as adding weight.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 13, 2014)

freddielong said:



			Of course there is a very simple answer 

 Metal spikes
		
Click to expand...

It's not the spikes/cleats that are the problem imo. It's the poles that the spikes are fastened to. If spikes/cleats are attached to the sole and the sole sits flush with the ground, there is no problem. But that would mean more material, thus weight, on the sole and Adidas seems to be obsessed with saving weight. Because the weight is only on the poles, even quite light players will leave marks on the greens. 

Metal Spikes work better, for me, in winter that Soft Spikes, but 'main' course is Soft-Spike only, so I have a load of old spikes unused! Soft spikes can still rip up greens too - but nowhere near as 'naturally' as Metal ones.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 13, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I witnessed for the first time the other day the marks they make on a green. Unfortunately it was me doing it....

Click to expand...

Swap the word "marks" for "Craters" and you would be close, First time i'd seen them in action too and now I can see what all the fuss is about, 

Suspect that as the greens firm up the bans will be lifted, but expect them to return in the autumn


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2014)

My adidas shoes made no "craters" at the Berkshire, At Woburn , Stoke Park , Wentworth plus multiple other courses i have played at over the last two month 

But some clubs have had them make marks on the greens - are those greens softer ? who knows but they have banned them to do whats best for their greens.

But you can beat if the clubs that have banned them got an offer for a big pro or amateur event would the ban go to those players ?


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 13, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Swap the word "marks" for "Craters" and you would be close, First time i'd seen them in action too and now I can see what all the fuss is about, 
n
		
Click to expand...

it was embarrassing and found myself walking around the apron to limit the amount of time I spent on the actual green. Problem us with winter out of the way and me starting to offload golf kit now I had flogged my dryjoys that I normally wear in winter to my mate so I only have adizero tour now.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 13, 2014)

could just be the extra timber your carrying now Adey


----------



## dotty001 (Apr 13, 2014)

Been using mine since the course firmed up , havnt noticed any marks , saying that I'm only 5,7 11stone so might just be fatties issue :ears:


----------



## drawboy (Apr 13, 2014)

They all laughed at me but........vindicated


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2014)

drawboy said:



			They all laughed at me but........vindicated
		
Click to expand...

Vindicated about what ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't like these cleat type shoes and to be honest I've put a couple of sets of spike into winter shoes I have been using in the wet. Found the grip better, even more so than conventional soft spikes but happy to go back to these now we've dried out again. I wonder whether adidas and others will look at the bans in place and the publicity there has been and refine the design for the next incarnation. I doubt it personally and they will just bring out the next model in different colours but with the same aggressive cleat system


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I don't like these cleat type shoes and to be honest I've put a couple of sets of spike into winter shoes I have been using in the wet. Found the grip better, even more so than conventional soft spikes but happy to go back to these now we've dried out again. I wonder whether adidas and others will look at the bans in place and the publicity there has been and refine the design for the next incarnation. I doubt it personally and they will just bring out the next model in different colours but with the same aggressive cleat system
		
Click to expand...

In the grand scheme of things a couple of course banning them isnt going to bother adidas in the slightest.


----------



## DAVEYBOY (Apr 13, 2014)

I haven't managed to read 49 pages on whether or not a pair of shoes have been banned...

Have they?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Apr 13, 2014)

DAVEYBOY said:



			I haven't managed to read 49 pages on whether or not a pair of shoes have been banned...

Have they?
		
Click to expand...

Only at clubs with really super soft greens


----------



## vkurup (Apr 13, 2014)

Can you 'sue' Adidas for selling an unsuitable product?  Or get a refund?    PPI ambulance chasers anyone...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Can you 'sue' Adidas for selling an unsuitable product?  Or get a refund?    PPI ambulance chasers anyone...
		
Click to expand...

Is the shoe banned from your golf course ?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 13, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My adidas shoes made no "craters" at the Berkshire, At Woburn , Stoke Park , Wentworth plus multiple other courses i have played at over the last two month 

But some clubs have had them make marks on the greens - are those greens softer ? who knows but they have banned them to do whats best for their greens.

But you can beat if the clubs that have banned them got an offer for a big pro or amateur event would the ban go to those players ?
		
Click to expand...

My club has the Lancashire Amateur this year .==I have just had an email to ask us not to wear tours ==,They wont ban them in case they get sued by Adidas yet the pro shop is still selling them .== So you can buy a pair of shoes of the pro and he will ask you NOT to wear them.==The greens have firmed up lately and the tours don't leave big dents like a couple of weeks ago so why ask now.?=== Don't forget we have had the wettest spell on record recently and I think this was a factor.=== What needs to happen is all clubs ban them or none so something can be done about it with the manufacturer.


----------



## MadAdey (Apr 14, 2014)

G1BB0 said:



			could just be the extra timber your carrying now Adey 

Click to expand...

Probably doesn't help.......


----------



## Scrindle (Apr 15, 2014)

vkurup said:



			Can you 'sue' Adidas for selling an unsuitable product? Or get a refund? PPI ambulance chasers anyone...
		
Click to expand...

One argument would be to claim that the product was not fit for purpose under Section 14 of the Sale of Goods Act 1979.  There is a term implied into any contract for sale, by s14(2), that goods are of satisfactory quality where they are sold in the course of a business (i.e. it operates to provide the consumer a certain level of protection when purchasing from commercial entities because it is assumed for the purposes of contract law that they are purchasing a satisfactory product).  Section 14(2A) puts the question of whether goods are satisfactory in the legislative sense into the realm of the 'reasonable person', taking into account description, price and relevant circumstances, etc...

Addidas would likely argue that not all courses have banned the shoe, and to do so is unreasonable given that the same model is worn (or used to be last season) by a number of Tour pros!  Unless they were keen to avoid a PR scandle (though I think the wider view on this particular issue is that Addidas' response is generally 'nothing to see here, bugger off') they would likely fob you off if you went to them directly, knowing that the shoes are not worth very much currently and it's likely you purchased them for less than the minimum threshold for starting a claim in this country (Â£50), if you were to take things that far at all.  Arguably you don't have a contractual relationship with Addidas anyway, but that's a debate for another time.

However.  I reckon that if you bought the shoes from your club's pro shop originally, rather than, say, an American Golf outlet, and they have now banned them, you may have cause to go direct to the pro shop under Section 14(2C)(a) which would term the shoes as unfit for the specific purpose for which you did buy them, if your pro was aware that you were purchasing them for use on the club course specifically at the point of purchase (highly likely, though you would probably have to demonstrate that you brought this to his specific attention; I am unaware of any case law that might imply this by virtue of proximity (i.e. an argument that he _must_ have been aware of your specific intention to use shoes on your course because you were a member and he was the shop pro), but could be wrong).

I'm not giving you advice.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 15, 2014)

Do not most products for which there may be an issue or risk with in there use not state so on the packaging.  As with a packet of salted peanuts 'this product contains nuts'.

So if there is an issue with these shoes on soft greens then these shoes just need to come with a warning to that effect.  Then caveat emptor.


----------



## Scrindle (Apr 16, 2014)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Do not most products for which there may be an issue or risk with in there use not state so on the packaging. As with a packet of salted peanuts 'this product contains nuts'.

So if there is an issue with these shoes on soft greens then these shoes just need to come with a warning to that effect. Then caveat emptor.
		
Click to expand...

Most warnings of the nature you've described are there in an attempt to disclaim liability for negligence (i.e. failing to inform a potential consumer that your product contains a known allergen) or just by statutory requirement, rather than in relation to the quality of the goods themselves. For example, it wouldn't be good enough to say on the side of your television packaging 'screen may be cracked, purchase made at own risk' or 'paint may be unfinished'. This is because of the assumption that Section 14 puts in place generally as far as satisfactory quality goes.

However, Section 14(2C)(a) is special in that, as I understand it, even if a product were to contain some form of disclaimer on the side, if it is sold for a specific purpose rather than a general purpose, the retailer can't rely on it.

As I alluded to above you don't technically have any contractual relationship with the manufacturer in any event other than a general duty of care owed to you. The general duty of care was created by a case known as Donoghue v Stevenson, rather than any legislation. A woman purchased a bottle of ginger beer from a cafe and discovered, only after drinking half of it, that it contained a decomposing slug. She contracted some form of gastric poisoning and attempted to sue the manufacturer whose stock defence was that it was there was no contractual relationship, since the beer had not been purchased from them directly, and therefore no claim. The Courts held that a 'general duty of care' was owed to the consumer by all manufactuers and the woman won. Your contractual recourse would be against the shop traditionally by requesting a refund, following which they would return the goods to the manufacturer.

For example if I were to go into a shop like Blacks and say 'I need a waterproof tent', follow the suggestion of the sales assistant and then attempt to camp in it on a platform I'd built under Niagra Falls, I wouldn't be able to go back to the shop and say that it was not fit for purpose when it inevitably broke. It was fit for the general purpose for which it was sold (a waterproof tent), not the specific purpose that I purchased it for (camping under NF).

If, however, I had said to the sales assistant, 'I need a waterproof tent since I'll be camping under Niagra Falls in a week' and he said 'Certainly sir, try out the new Water XS Tent' or something similar, then I attempted to camp and the tent was destroyed, I would have recourse to go back to the retailer for a full refund because under S14(2C)(a) the product was not fit for the specific purpose for which it was sold. This would be the case even if the packaging said 'unsuitable for extreme weather' on the side of it or something similar.

Taking our current example of a pro shop selling you shoes and then banning them, I imagine you would have a pretty strong grounding to point out S14(2C)(a) as your legal reasoning for obtaining a refund, if they were aware that you bought the shoes for use on that course. It may be a roundabout way of achieving it, but I see no reason for it to fail. Ultimately if they refuse to see reasoning and 'call your bluff', you don't really have a practical recourse unless you're willing to sue them which might be overkill for a discounted pair of golf shoes!

If the above situation were reality and it were me, I would be saying something like 'look chaps, this product isn't fit for purpose but I appreciate the need to not let the pro shop lose funds from a sale completely. Why don't you give me a credit note or simply exchange them for a different pair of shoes and send these back to the manufacturer'. Keeps everyone happy and there's no hard feelings at a club that you're potentially obliged to stay at for another 12 months! Practical solutions.


----------



## Ontherange (Apr 23, 2014)

Just happened to notice that my home club (Saffron Walden) has banned the Adizero as well now. Looks like those pods are really going to cause Adidas some problems. Strange design really, when you think that playing with ice/frost round your cleats (painful!!) has the same effect. Surely Adidas' R&D team would have done a basic test to see if this may have been an issue?


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Apr 23, 2014)

In the grand scale of things it won't bother adidas.  A few clubs with greens that are very soft compared with the rest with "normal" greens


----------



## GB72 (Apr 23, 2014)

Not sure that the whole uk matters in the grand scheme of things. The shoes are designed for warmer, drier climates and that is where the target markets are. Could be wrong but i am sure that i read that the market for golf balls in florida was bigger than the whole european golf market.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 23, 2014)

GB72 said:



			Not sure that the whole uk matters in the grand scheme of things. The shoes are designed for warmer, drier climates and that is where the target markets are. Could be wrong but i am sure that i read that the market for golf balls in florida was bigger than the whole european golf market.
		
Click to expand...

From the quality of some of the golfers I saw out in Florida the other week that does not surprise me as half of the balls sold will be in lakes or lost


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Apr 23, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			From the quality of some of the golfers I saw out in Florida the other week that does not surprise me as half of the balls sold will be in lakes or lost 

Click to expand...

Ain't that the truth :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 23, 2014)

Saffron host a Pro Am for the PGA East 

Some of those pro are TM/Adidas sponsored - wonder what will happen then 

Played Saffron and their greens where very soft in November


----------



## Khamelion (Apr 23, 2014)

My home course (Whickham GC) has banned Adizero's until such time the greens firm up and no damage is being done.


----------



## Ontherange (Apr 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Saffron host a Pro Am for the PGA East 

Some of those pro are TM/Adidas sponsored - wonder what will happen then 

Played Saffron and their greens where very soft in November
		
Click to expand...

I think the Pro-Am is in August, believe me if the summer is hot and they get the iron out then those greens can be made as hard as marble (speaking from the experience of watching a wedge shot bounce clean throught the 1st green and onto the 17th fairway last year). Alternatively, they could always wear the Adidas Tour 360, which don't have that issue.


----------



## Ontherange (Apr 23, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			My home course (Whickham GC) has banned Adizero's until such time the greens firm up and no damage is being done.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds sensible enough, but is anyone going to turn up with Adizero's on the off-chance that the ground is firm enough?


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 23, 2014)

Ontherange said:



			Sounds sensible enough, but is anyone going to turn up with Adizero's on the off-chance that the ground is firm enough?
		
Click to expand...

I would think they are going to wait until the club makes an announcement that they are - probably in May/June.


----------



## Doug Ettridge (Jun 19, 2014)

Adizero Ones are still banned by Mapledurham and Camberley Heath.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Doug, you do know what we do with the bearer of bad tidings .


----------



## Doug Ettridge (Jun 19, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Welcome to the forum Doug, you do know what we do with the bearer of bad tidings .

Click to expand...

fair enough. Actually I do know of three courses where they aren't banned - Leatherhead, Foxhills and Horne Park


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 20, 2014)

Addington palace have banned adizeros tour and six spike for live, I'm not sure about the mark 2 though.

Two friends recently joined and as they walked in to play their first round was told under no circumstances are adizeros to be worn on their course, winter or summer.

First round there and they both had to lump up for a pair of dna's


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 20, 2014)

Oddsocks said:



			Addington palace have banned adizeros tour and six spike for live, I'm not sure about the mark 2 though.

Two friends recently joined and as they walked in to play their first round was told under no circumstances are adizeros to be worn on their course, winter or summer.

First round there and they both had to lump up for a pair of dna's
		
Click to expand...

Surprises me, played it recently & more chance of stopping a ball on the car park than the greens.


----------



## JCW (Jun 20, 2014)

I wear Fred Couples type flat shoes , very comfortable and dont leave a mark and i am a big guy , if clubs ban them then you have to return them and ask for your money back as the shoes you bought are faulty and cause damage to the greens ................EYG


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 20, 2014)

JCW said:



			I wear Fred Couples type flat shoes , very comfortable and dont leave a mark and i am a big guy , if clubs ban them then you have to return them and ask for your money back as the shoes you bought are faulty and cause damage to the greens ................EYG
		
Click to expand...

Quite agree, design fault by Adidas, shoes not fit for purpose.









or





Maintenance fault by club by having greens not fit for purpose?


----------



## Rooter (Jun 20, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Quite agree, design fault by Adidas, shoes not fit for purpose.


or


Maintenance fault by club by having greens not fit for purpose?
		
Click to expand...


I would say its a combination of both.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 20, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Maintenance fault by club by having greens not fit for purpose?
		
Click to expand...

And so we have clubs declaring their greens are 'Adizero compatible'


----------



## Scrindle (Jun 20, 2014)

Now that the greens and fairways are no longer soggy and soft, I've broken out my Adizero Tours again to be honest (last year's model).  I forgot how delightfully light they are.

Not leaving any marks on the green (I've been careful to check because I bought a new pair of shoes last year when I noticed the damp weather causing issues, wouldn't use them if they were still leaving indentations).


----------



## Marshy77 (Jun 20, 2014)

Anyone got the new Adizero TR golf shoes? Really like the look of them and only Â£64.99 plus 20% off from Direct Golf, very tempted.


----------



## BTatHome (Jun 20, 2014)

Have got last years adizero traxion sport too, and they are very nice. Light with great support.

These are the spikeless ones, so anybody banning Adizero outright will have no argument with these


----------



## GB72 (Jun 20, 2014)

Cannot believe that someone has banned the 6 spike version, they are the same as any golf shoe. 

As for any complaint to Adidas, good luck. I am sure I remember reading that their stance was that only very few courses have banned them and so the issue must be with their greens and not the shoes otherwise the ban would be more widespread. Simple fact is that shoes are now not really designed with the UK market in mind. Most designs now seem suited for a sunny day in America and not a damp day in the UK.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 21, 2014)

Why are they still banned when we've had some very dry weather for the last few weeks and most courses should be at their firmest. Seems a bit heavy handed. What news from Adidas? Are they still intransigent on the matter


----------



## Captainron (Jun 21, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Why are they still banned when we've had some very dry weather for the last few weeks and most courses should be at their firmest. Seems a bit heavy handed. What news from Adidas? Are they still intransigent on the matter
		
Click to expand...

Banned for assault and battery of the eyes


----------

